# FCC Approves XM-Sirius Deal



## syphix

FINALLY: APPROVED
http://siriusbuzz.com/sirius-xm-merger-approved-in-only-493-days.php
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5iOz1FYWduExBs1ZzZ6SfJvkPX1DAD925764G0


----------



## mhking

This just crossed my desk (and yes, I've posted it on 11Alive.com already and sent out my breaking news alerts)

http://www.11alive.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=119082&catid=8

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Federal regulators formally approved the merger of the nation's only two satellite radio operators Friday, ending a 16-month-long drama closely watched by Washington and Wall Street.

Sirius Satellite Radio Inc.'s $3.3 billion buyout of rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. will mean 18 million-plus subscribers will be able to receive programming from both services. Executives say it will mean huge cost savings that will lead to a first-ever profit for the relatively nascent industry.

The Federal Communications Commission voted 3-2 to approve the buyout, with the tie-breaking vote coming Friday night from Republican commissioner Deborah Taylor Tate.

Tate had insisted that the companies settle charges that they violated FCC rules before she would approve the deal. The companies agreed this week to pay $19.7 million to the U.S. Treasury for violations related to radio receivers and ground-based signal repeaters.

FCC Chairman Kevin Martin confirmed the final 3-2 vote Friday night.

"I think it's going to be, in the end, a good thing for consumers and be in the public interest," he told The Associated Press.

The approval appeared to hit a glitch on Friday when a dispute surfaced between the chairman and Tate over the enforcement issue, but differences between the two were quickly resolved, and the approval went forward.


----------



## Steve Mehs

An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


----------



## crabtrp

So when does the actual merge of the channels happen?


----------



## dragonbait

Goodbye XM 82 The System.


----------



## ThunderRoad

I could be wrong about this years down the line, but as a dual sub, I just don't see any benefit to this merger for me personally. 

I can't wait to see how many of these concessions the merged company tries reneging on. One of those I could see is a la carte. Considering they stand to lose money on too many people taking the $6.99 packages and not going with the standard $12.95 packages. Because according to the story tonight, the writing may be on the wall for a la carte: Sirius and XM also have promised to include a limited "a la carte" offering that would be available within three months of the close of the deal and allow listeners to pay only for the channels they want to receive.

I have a feeling "limited" is as far they'll go with it.


----------



## Hoxxx

dragonbait said:


> Goodbye XM 82 The System.


Why would you think that? I see greater selections coming. I welcome this merger.


----------



## NewsTechie

I'm also a dual subscriber, and although I think there will probably be a nice upside in this for me personally (a la carte, being able to listen to MLB games on the Sirius receiver in my car), I think this is a bad, bad, bad decision by the FCC. First, the original rules creating the satellite radio industry and allocating the spectrum specifically precluded the 2 companies from ever merging, and that was done for a reason: they didn't want one company controlling all that spectrum and the entire industry. Over the past 16 months that rule was cast aside by the companies and the FCC as if it didn't even exist. Second, both companies have clearly demonstrated throughout their respective histories that they have no respect for the authority or governance of the FCC. They have flagrantly violated technical requirements and mandates with impunity (until today, when they were levied with a $20 million fine - but $20 million stacked next to a $13 BILLION merger isn't even a rounding error). Third, Mel Karmazin has, throughout his entire career, displayed nothing but disregard (at best) and pure contempt (at worst) for everyone but stockholders - employees, regulators and especially customers. His famous quote - "I'm not really an arts & crafts guy" - demonstrates that he has no interest in content at all beyond having something to sell. For shame, Kevin Martin, for shame.


----------



## dragonbait

Hoxxx said:


> Why would you think that? I see greater selections coming. I welcome this merger.


If you check the proposed post merger rate plans and channel lists published months ago (and republished recently) you will notice that The System is not listed. Here is a copy on one site. You will need to scroll to the XM plans, which are after the Sirius plans. The System should be listed between BPM and Chrome; it is not.

In addition, I had seen somewhere months ago, when this list was first published, that The System's program director, Zoltar, had responded that the channel was being dropped as part of the merger when he was asked about The System's fate since the channel was not on the list.

The ony good thing is that The System is operated by WorldSpace so it will continue, but I will lose access to my most listened to channel. Hopefully, The System will find an alternative broadcast option for North America.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


"Sorry nose, you're ok, but too closely associated with face. I'm going to have to cut you off..."


----------



## Richard King

Tom Robertson said:


> "Sorry nose, you're ok, but too closely associated with face. I'm going to have to cut you off..."


Are you saying that Steve will look like the smiley attached to your statement as he drives down the street in his new SUV listening to terrestrial radio?


----------



## braven

Tom Robertson said:


> "Sorry nose, you're ok, but too closely associated with face. I'm going to have to cut you off..."


That was nicely put.


----------



## tkrandall

dragonbait said:


> If you check the proposed post merger rate plans and channel lists published months ago (and republished recently) you will notice that The System is not listed. Here is a copy on one site. You will need to scroll to the XM plans, which are after the Sirius plans. The System should be listed between BPM and Chrome; it is not.
> 
> In addition, I had seen somewhere months ago, when this list was first published, that The System's program director, Zoltar, had responded that the channel was being dropped as part of the merger when he was asked about The System's fate since the channel was not on the list.
> 
> The ony good thing is that The System is operated by WorldSpace so it will continue, but I will lose access to my most listened to channel. Hopefully, The System will find an alternative broadcast option for North America.


I like to sometimes listen to the System, too. hope it stays.


----------



## aloishus27

NewsTechie said:


> I'm also a dual subscriber, and although I think there will probably be a nice upside in this for me personally (a la carte, being able to listen to MLB games on the Sirius receiver in my car), I think this is a bad, bad, bad decision by the FCC. First, the original rules creating the satellite radio industry and allocating the spectrum specifically precluded the 2 companies from ever merging, and that was done for a reason: they didn't want one company controlling all that spectrum and the entire industry. Over the past 16 months that rule was cast aside by the companies and the FCC as if it didn't even exist. Second, both companies have clearly demonstrated throughout their respective histories that they have no respect for the authority or governance of the FCC. They have flagrantly violated technical requirements and mandates with impunity (until today, when they were levied with a $20 million fine - but $20 million stacked next to a $13 BILLION merger isn't even a rounding error). Third, Mel Karmazin has, throughout his entire career, displayed nothing but disregard (at best) and pure contempt (at worst) for everyone but stockholders - employees, regulators and especially customers. His famous quote - "I'm not really an arts & crafts guy" - demonstrates that he has no interest in content at all beyond having something to sell. For shame, Kevin Martin, for shame.


Bravo sir!!! I have been preaching exactly what you have said to all that I know and no one seems to care. It really amazes me. No one sees to give a rats a** about laws anymore. Why even bother writing them if you have no intent on enforcing them. Such BS!


----------



## sticketfan

will the sirius antenna work to pick up the xm channels


----------



## skaeight

How long before we start to see changes?


----------



## davidatl14

As a dual subscriber I'm fine with it.

All the whiners need to go back to Commercial radio.


----------



## Tom Robertson

skaeight said:


> How long before we start to see changes?


Depends on how fast the two companies can complete the transaction. I'm rough guessing a month or two for the final corporate paperwork to be complete, then we'll start to see things happen.

On the other hand, some companies can act with lightning speed and could be ready with changes in a few weeks.

So that should give us some sort of range, I hope.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott

hmm .. interestingly enough I might consider Sat Radio now that there is only one company .. I'm not really in my car enough, though so I still might not. But, from the outside looking in, it makes it more attractive to me .. even if just a little bit.


----------



## Tom Robertson

We have it in one car and in DIRECTV  We love it compared to terrestrial fuzzies in a hilly area (you probably can relate...) but HD radio might work well for us too. I have one local station I like alot. (Wish they did the programming for an XM channel.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mhayes70

I am happy this is finally approved. I have had Sirius before and loved it. But, now I have XM on both our GM vehicles and I do like it but not as much as Sirius. I hope to see some of the Sirius channels soon on my XM radio.


----------



## spartanstew

ThunderRoad said:


> I could be wrong about this years down the line, but as a dual sub, I just don't see any benefit to this merger for me personally.


Won't it cut your bill in half?


----------



## Christopher Gould

Now if they can make a portable like the "inno" dual band i'm in too.


----------



## JJJBBB

Hopefully they can put Howard up on XM quickly and spread the joy I have grown accustomed to for so long. I only see benefits to XM subs right now. Anyway I would say the way things go, in 5 years some other technology will come and the competition from space based services such as DirecTV perhaps will enter the radio market. Welcome to "DirectRA" coast to coast satellite radio! Who knows.


----------



## skaeight

Does anyone know if we can get MLB channels as part of the alacart?


----------



## celticpride

:lol: Or better yet the only sport that matters NBA basketball?


----------



## IndyMichael

I only listen to music, so hopefully my bill will go down, I thought I saw earlier that a music only package would be $6.99 a month.


----------



## love that tv

mhayes70 said:


> I am happy this is finally approved. I have had Sirius before and loved it. But, now I have XM on both our GM vehicles and I do like it but not as much as Sirius. I hope to see some of the Sirius channels soon on my XM radio.


i agree! when i HAD my xm sub, i didn't like it as much as Sirius. the channel names on Sirius are more self explanatory. example, xm has Lucy, and Sirius has 90's alternative rock.


----------



## bonscott

dragonbait said:


> Goodbye XM 82 The System.


No matter what they cant make everybody happy. Look at how many channels Directv has . Many of them I never watch and if they got canceld I could care less. But someone somewhere would complain that they cant watch the Korean exercise channel and threaten to cancel Directv. Get used to mergers. Look at Budweiser. Now theres rumors of Dish and Directv merging.


----------



## dragonbait

You are not saying anything I do not already know, and it does not change my statement.


----------



## Araxen

I fully expect one of the first changes made will be for them to put commericals on all of the music stations and I bet it happens before the end of the year. The consumers lose again. /sigh

I was really hoping this merger wouldn't go through. =/


----------



## Tom Robertson

Araxen said:


> I fully expect one of the first changes made will be for them to put commericals on all of the music stations and I bet it happens before the end of the year. The consumers lose again. /sigh
> 
> I was really hoping this merger wouldn't go through. =/


?? Did either company have commercials on their system? XM only has their internal commercials that I know of and I've never listened to Sirius so I might be missing something.

Or did you find a reliable source for this expectation?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Athlon646464

I've been hoping for this to be approved for some time. I have 2 sub's to Sirius and listen to 60's, 70's, Classic Vinyl, Elvis, NFL games and Stern.

Since subscribing to D*, I've only listened to 60's on 6 and 70's on 7. I have to say that XM does a better job with those era's. They have a much deeper playlist, and do a superior job of re-creating the sound from back then with their jingles and DJ's. (If I wanted just music only - an I-Pod would do.)

So - I hope they use or give us a choice of the XM 60's etc. Also - I would very much like to get the MLB package for when I am out of town - unavailable to me at all right now.

If anyone has a link as to which channels will go and which will stay between the two, please post it............


----------



## Ken984

Tom Robertson said:


> ?? Did either company have commercials on their system? XM only has their internal commercials that I know of and I've never listened to Sirius so I might be missing something.
> 
> Or did you find a reliable source for this expectation?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


XM has a few ClearChannel programmed channels and ClearChannel sued XM so they could have commercials. XM lost and promptly put up the same # of new channels, commercial free with the same style of programming.

Sirius didn't have that although they adhere to the "we need somebody to talk between the songs" mantra. I absolutely hate the djs on Sirius. I cannot wait to get XM channels back (new car, got Sirius), all I want from Sirius is NFL, the rest is awful, the playlist is shallow and they prerecord the dj's and replay it over and over(80s channel with the original MTV Vj's).


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ken984, thanks for the history lesson. I'm only a year into XM, so still learning. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kelkin

I had a feeling it was going to go through when they first announced it, so I decided to become a dual sub and got the lifetime Sirius subscription in hopes that I could cancel my monthly XM sub in the future and be payment free for service other than XM Nav Traffic and the Virus channel. I really hope they keep O&A..


----------



## syphix

XM's contract with Clear Channel ends this year:
http://money.cnn.com/2006/07/26/commentary/mediabiz/index.htm


> The business arrangement between Clear Channel and XM is set to expire in 2008 and Clear Channel already has an agreement to sell its XM stake to Bear Stearns in that year as well. So it seems unlikely that Clear Channel and XM would kiss and make up and forge a larger deal.


Meaning a few things, should another agreement not be signed (which seems unlikely):
a) Clear Channel programmed channels (which include commercials) will most likely disappear

b) XM will have an additional 409.6 kbit/s of bandwidth, which is currently being used by Clear Channel to program 4 music channels (Nashville!, KISS, Mix, & Sunny), 3 sports/talk channels (Fox Sports Radio, Extreme XM, & Talk Radio), and 5 others (WLW, WSIX-FM, National Lampoon Comedy Radio, ReachMD, and America's Talk). Imagine what they can do with all that free'd up!
_source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XM_Radio#Clear_Channel_programming_agreement_

c) Clear Channel programming (and there's LOTS of Clear Channel talk shows provided to XM) may need to undergo contract negotiations, especially with the newly merged company.


----------



## tcusta00

Thanks for the information about the expiring commercial contacts. I wasn't aware that they expire soon; that's great news! I look forward to that day as the commercials really get on my nerves.

However, there are channels that have commercials that aren't Clear Channel programming. Ex: Traffic channels, Comedy, and News stations. News stations sort of _have_ to have the commercials since they are just audio feeds from the TV stations, but the two former types of stations certainly don't need commercials. At times I get so miffed at them I threaten (in my own head  ) to cancel but then usually rethink it when I go back to terrestrial radio for five minutes.

Like anything else in business, I think satellite radio will push the commercial thing as far as they can without losing enough customers to hurt while generating another meaningful revenue stream.


----------



## PicaKing

Steve Mehs said:


> An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


You should probably tell them before things go too far--they may scrap the whole idea if they know you are leaving....


----------



## syphix

PicaKing said:


> You should probably tell them before things go too far--they may scrap the whole idea if they know you are leaving....


SARCASM ALERT!! SARCASM ALERT!!!


----------



## Chuck W

Ken984 said:


> I cannot wait to get XM channels back (new car, got Sirius), all I want from Sirius is NFL, the rest is awful, the playlist is shallow and they prerecord the dj's and replay it over and over(80s channel with the original MTV Vj's).


While I really want XM channels too(I have XM in one car and Sirius in the other), I have my fears that Sirius will have the dominance simply because while this is billed as a merger, it's really Sirius buying out XM. So Sirius will have the final say in how things get integrated. If you really thing it will be "equal", take a look at the Sprint/Nextel merger. That was listed as equals, but it was that Sprint bought Nextel and within a year, you could see the Sprint influence taking over Nextel(hence why they are having problems these days).


----------



## Frrrunkis!

There are still alot of question marks with this merger that remain unanswered, and that frankly, concern me. 

You won't be able to start hearing Sirius channels on your XM receiver and vice versa. You will need a dual receiver which is expected to be released around 1 year post merger. So, that makes people think...well, aren't they going to consolidate and remove redundant channels? Not quite...at least according to the pricing plans they released. Yes, some channels are going away, but it's clear that there is not going to be one service where you can pick whatever you want from either platform. 

Their first ala carte offering (50 channels for $6.99/mo) is a great deal...if you only listen to music. Only problem is, a current Sirius customer cannot choose any XM channels with this plan. In addition, for Sirius customers, Howard will cost you an additional $6/mo...and Sirius sports will cost you $5/mo. That's about $17/mo for less than half of the channels you currently have at $13/mo.

Their second ala carte offering would allow, say, a Sirius customer to choose 100 Sirius channels for $15/mo. This Sirius customer will also be able to pick from 11 "best of" XM channels. You can't pick what you want...you have to choose from only these 11 channels. Same can be said for a current XM customer, just reversed.

They do have an Everything plan, but again it's just everything from the platform you currently have and the 11 best of channels from the other platform. That'll cost $17/mo. Boy, do I miss paying only $9.99/mo for service.

The big question marks are, what are these "Best of" channels going to be for both platforms? I would guess XM might have maybe a couple of their most popular music channels, Oprah, maybe XM Comedy, and The Virus (if it's still around). It seems like any Sirius customer who wants say, the NHL channels, will have to switch their service, to the current XM service and pay the $15 and hope that some of your favorite Sirius channels are considered, "Best of".

Bottom line with this merger...most subscribers will be paying more for less content.


----------



## Chuck W

Frrrunkis! said:


> Bottom line with this merger...most subscribers will be paying more for less content.


Only if you go the Ala carte route. If you stick to one service or the other, your prices will remain the same(They can't raise prices for 3 years. That was part of the deal). It will be interesting to see how many channels go bye bye over those 3 years in an effort to push people towards the ala carte pricing.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Tom Robertson said:


> "Sorry nose, you're ok, but too closely associated with face. I'm going to have to cut you off..."


What's that supposed to mean? Why would I continue to pay for a service that I no longer like or find of value?



Richard King said:


> Are you saying that Steve will look like the smiley attached to your statement as he drives down the street in his new SUV listening to terrestrial radio?


Terrestrial radio, never. iPod, most definitely.



davidatl14 said:


> As a dual subscriber I'm fine with it.
> 
> All the whiners need to go back to Commercial radio.


If speaking out against a merger that will very well destroy an industry that I love makes me a whiner then so be it. Name one merger in recent times where the consumer has benefitted. I've had XM for 5 years and love it, I've Sirius for four years and love it. Each has a unique approach to how they program their stations, and one is no better than the other, it's what I prefer to listen at any given moment. I do not want my favorite channels, or anyone's favorite channels for that matter, on either service to be replaced by lame mandated public interest channels, or one artist payola channels that are popping up everywhere on satellite radio these days.

Anyone who thinks this merger (buyout) is a good idea, seriously needs their head examined. After all look at how well all those mergers and buyouts in the terrestrial radio industry worked out 



PicaKing said:


> You should probably tell them before things go too far--they may scrap the whole idea if they know you are leaving....


Take your sarcasm and shove it!



tcusta00 said:


> Thanks for the information about the expiring commercial contacts. I wasn't aware that they expire soon; that's great news! I look forward to that day as the commercials really get on my nerves.
> 
> However, there are channels that have commercials that aren't Clear Channel programming. Ex: Traffic channels, Comedy, and News stations. News stations sort of _have_ to have the commercials since they are just audio feeds from the TV stations, but the two former types of stations certainly don't need commercials. At times I get so miffed at them I threaten (in my own head  ) to cancel but then usually rethink it when I go back to terrestrial radio for five minutes.
> 
> Like anything else in business, I think satellite radio will push the commercial thing as far as they can without losing enough customers to hurt while generating another meaningful revenue stream.


You need to understand one thing, satellite radio was never about being 100% commercial free period, it was about commercial free music. Talk, Entertainment and News stations have had commercials since day 1 and there was never any hint that the whole service would be commercial free at any point in time. The only thing you have to be miffed at is yourself for not understanding what you signed up for.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Chuck W said:


> Only if you go the Ala carte route. If you stick to one service or the other, your prices will remain the same(They can't raise prices for 3 years. That was part of the deal). It will be interesting to see how many channels go bye bye over those 3 years in an effort to push people towards the ala carte pricing.


A couple of things.....#1, there is somewhat of a loophole to the 3-year price freeze. After the merger has been closed for a year, they can raise rates if the company's programming costs increase.

#2, I think if anything they're going to want to steer people away from the ala carte packages, especially current subs. They'd rather have a person who's currently paying $12.95 to keep paying that, rather than have that person drop to down to a $6.99 ala carte package. Simply, for the obvious reason that that would cut into the company's revenue. For every current subscriber that does that, they need a new subscriber to jump on board to make up the shortfall. The ala carte will obviously be for people who have sat on the sidelines all this time saying $12.95/month is more than a person wants to pay....but I don't think they're going to try and sway anyone from going with the standard $12.95 package.

One thing ala carte may do, along your lines, is give the company an idea on which channels to keep. I mean if the amount of people that take a certain channel as part of their ala carte choices is low, might send the message to the company that that channel isn't worth keeping.

Also, I'm wondering how their going to handle these ala carte packages when it comes to swapping. Say a customer gets tired of a few of their channels and go to switch. Is a customer going to be allowed to swap channels on their own free will, or are they going to have to pay some sort of processing fee to switch channels.....or will a customer be allowed so many swaps before they have to start paying. Otherwise, they could run into a situation where customers are swapping channels on a whim.


----------



## bertman64

Since I bought 2 lifetime Sirius subscriptions I think one company making a profit is better than 2 companies losing money and maybe going bankrupt and killing my lifetime subs.! I like Sirius Patriot 144 for talk and Buzzsaw and Hair Nation for '80's rock. They are like The Boneyard on XM so maybe one will be cut?


----------



## Frrrunkis!

Chuck W said:


> Only if you go the Ala carte route. If you stick to one service or the other, your prices will remain the same(They can't raise prices for 3 years. That was part of the deal). It will be interesting to see how many channels go bye bye over those 3 years in an effort to push people towards the ala carte pricing.


Well, that's one of the unknowns. One of their post merger deals is the same service for the same price. It lists XM radio subscribers as receiving 170 channels for $12.95/mo and Sirius subscribers receiving 130 channels for $12.95/mo. But with all of this talk about eliminating channels...how could we receive the exact same service? I dunno...I just envision the merged company to start eliminating channels...and since it's Sirius swallowing XM, I'm afraid we'll be seeing more XM channels gone.

My other fear is the quality of reception. XM always had a more advanced repeater network than Sirius. The FCC has now fined the merged company $20M ($17.5M for XM/$2.5M for Sirius) for exceeding the power limit off the transmitters and putting ground repeaters in unapproved locations. Those will have to be weakened and either turned off, meaning reception might worsen.



bertman64 said:


> Since I bought 2 lifetime Sirius subscriptions I think one company making a profit is better than 2 companies losing money and maybe going bankrupt and killing my lifetime subs.! I like Sirius Patriot 144 for talk and Buzzsaw and Hair Nation for '80's rock. They are like The Boneyard on XM so maybe one will be cut?


How many more receivers do you have left before you lose your "lifetime" status? I had the lifetime subscription when I had Sirius and I got pissed because I wanted to transfer to a new receiver and they charged me a $75 transfer fee and told me I can only change radio's two more times before I lose my lifetime plan. They sold me on it because they told me it was a lifetime subscription...when it's actually only a lifetime subscription...or at least until you go through three radios.

Speaking of...what's going to happen with those lifetime Sirius subs post merger? I mean, are they locked into the $12.95/mo plan and can't switch to ala carte (since it might cost more money)?

So many questions...so little answers.


----------



## blooker68

JJJBBB said:


> Hopefully they can put Howard up on XM quickly and spread the joy I have grown accustomed to for so long. I only see benefits to XM subs right now. Anyway I would say the way things go, in 5 years some other technology will come and the competition from space based services such as DirecTV perhaps will enter the radio market. Welcome to "DirectRA" coast to coast satellite radio! Who knows.


I'm with you. Today would be good.


----------



## JJJBBB

Ken984 said:


> XM has a few ClearChannel programmed channels and ClearChannel sued XM so they could have commercials. XM lost and promptly put up the same # of new channels, commercial free with the same style of programming.
> 
> Sirius didn't have that although they adhere to the "we need somebody to talk between the songs" mantra. I absolutely hate the djs on Sirius. I cannot wait to get XM channels back (new car, got Sirius), all I want from Sirius is NFL, the rest is awful, the playlist is shallow and they prerecord the dj's and replay it over and over(80s channel with the original MTV Vj's).


I listen to the Sirius 70's sometimes just to hear Martha Quinn... , maybe others like the DJ's from time to time also?


----------



## Christopher Gould

question #1
so if they get dual band radios and one wants to sub to everything from both companies is it going to be $12.95 to each company or is there a package i have not seen that gets u everything from both companies

question #2
in the future are they going to choose a satellite system or they going to run both. I would think it would be easier to throw up two more geo sats at the XM locations to use the sirius bandwidth then to run the 3 sat system that sirius uses when the sirius sat come to there there end of live


----------



## Tom Robertson

Answer to question #1: I'm expecting a complete revamp of the packages over time. Probably several as dual receivers are introduced.

Answer to #2: Likely it would be long down the road future; there are promises to Original Sirus customers to maintain.


----------



## paja

Steve Mehs said:


> An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


I too was against the merger from the beginning. Now, I'm expecting the worst, but hoping for something that is at least worth what I pay for my two subs(1 each).


----------



## tcusta00

Steve Mehs said:


> You need to understand one thing, satellite radio was never about being 100% commercial free period, it was about commercial free music. Talk, Entertainment and News stations have had commercials since day 1 and there was never any hint that the whole service would be commercial free at any point in time. The only thing you have to be miffed at is yourself for not understanding what you signed up for.


*You* need to understand that I don't pay much mind to what you say anymore since you don't bother to read other people's posts before throwing up your thoughts all over them. I never said I signed up for XM under the misguided notion that all channels would be commercial free, did I? Nope. Go read it. Nevermind, here, I'll post it for ya:


> However, there are channels that have commercials that aren't Clear Channel programming. Ex: Traffic channels, Comedy, and News stations. News stations sort of have to have the commercials since they are just audio feeds from the TV stations, but the two former types of stations certainly don't need commercials. At times I get so miffed at them I threaten (in my own head ) to cancel but then usually rethink it when I go back to terrestrial radio for five minutes.


I don't like commercials but understand that they've become part of the format. Are we clear now? Wonderful. Now relax and take the time to read people's posts before responding. Have a nice day, Steve.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Tom Robertson said:


> Answer to question #1: I'm expecting a complete revamp of the packages over time. Probably several as dual receivers are introduced.
> 
> Answer to #2: Likely it would be long down the road future; there are promises to Original Sirus customers to maintain.


is there any reason original sirus customers recievers couldn't pick up sirius band in a geo orbit instaed of the 3 satellites in the figure eight orbit they use now


----------



## Sphagnum

What most of the [mod edit: insult redaction] people speaking on this thread don't seem to understand is that without this merger, BOTH companies would go out of business shortly. They may well not even survive together at this point because it has taken the FCC so freaking long to do the only sensible thing and approve this deal.

Divided, Sirius and XM go under, together they at least have a CHANCE of survival.....


----------



## dragonbait

Name-calling is usually the least effective method for making a point. A different point of view does not indicate a lack of understanding. Only that we disagree.

Going out of business is certainly not the only outcome if the merger had not gone through. Some other suitor could have acquired either company: say DirecTV or DISH. Yes, I know that is speculation, but the argument that both companies would become insolvent without the merger is speculation as well.


----------



## tedb3rd

mhayes70 said:


> I am happy this is finally approved. I have had Sirius before and loved it. But, now I have XM on both our GM vehicles and I do like it but not as much as Sirius. I hope to see some of the Sirius channels soon on my XM radio.


That's going to happen, but... It's my understanding you'll be purchasing a new receiver in order to do so. ...one of the first steps to turning a profit!

(The only good thing about this merger is now we'll be able to see what would have likely transpired had Dish Network and DirecTV been allowed to merge.)


----------



## Tom Robertson

tedb3rd said:


> That's going to happen, but... It's my understanding you'll be purchasing a new receiver in order to do so. ...one of the first steps to turning a profit!
> 
> (The only good thing about this merger is now we'll be able to see what would have likely transpired had Dish Network and DirecTV been allowed to merge.)


The business models and markets between satellite radio and Satellite TV are so different that you really can't learn much. Also DIRECTV and Dish are already profitable and mature markets. Satellite radio is still in its infancy.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tedb3rd

If they start reallocating bandwidth and the Sirius channels (off the sat) start sounding like the XM channels (off the sat), then I'm cancelling. I have had Sirius in my car for some time. My new car came w/factory installed XM so I signed up for that but I was amazed that XM sounded better over the internet than it does in the car/off satellite. so it was back to Sirius. ...the same price will give you a lot of Napster downloads at a lot better audio quality.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Sphagnum said:


> What most of the [mod edit: insult redaction] people speaking on this thread don't seem to understand is that without this merger, BOTH companies would go out of business shortly. They may well not even survive together at this point because it has taken the FCC so freaking long to do the only sensible thing and approve this deal.
> 
> Divided, Sirius and XM go under, together they at least have a CHANCE of survival.....


So you can predict the future? XM and Sirius have blown a lot of money on stupidness and have had crappy marketing campaigns. If both companies had sensible management, or they changed their way of thinking, they would be around for years to come. I do not believe for an iota of a second XM and/or Sirius would be gone if this merger didn't happen. WorldSpace isn't exactly raking in the cash but they're surviving, and they have under 1 million subscribers.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Well, blowing lots of money on stupidness and crappy marketing will often insure companies _will_ go out of business. 

The really scary part is if their management doesn't stop blowing money, the merger will still fail. 

I personally have no opinion as to if the merger should or should not have happened; I really do not know enough.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JimAtTheRez

I have 2 Sirius radios and almost never listen to any of the music channels, just as I don't listen to the XM channels on DTV. I am happy about the merger b/c I like Sirius for the NFL, and SEC sports, most of which were on Sirius at one time, are now on XM. So I'll buy some kind of ala carte package to listen to these sporting events IF I'm on the road.


----------



## Richard King

> WorldSpace isn't exactly raking in the cash but they're surviving, and they have under 1 million subscribers.


Apples/oranges.
And, they are not in any way "surviving". 
http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:WRSP


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ouch, I would say not.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Stock price means nothing to me. I could care less about financials. The company is still around, if I lived in India or Qatar I could subscribe right now if I wanted to, they're not doing okay but they're alive.


----------



## Steve Mehs

tcusta00 said:


> *You* need to understand that I don't pay much mind to what you say anymore since you don't bother to read other people's posts before throwing up your thoughts all over them. I never said I signed up for XM under the misguided notion that all channels would be commercial free, did I? Nope. Go read it. Nevermind, here, I'll post it for ya:
> 
> I don't like commercials but understand that they've become part of the format. Are we clear now? Wonderful. Now relax and take the time to read people's posts before responding. Have a nice day, Steve.


Ouch, that really hurt  I'll read whatever I want and throw my thoughts out to whomever I want and lay it on thick, thank you very much.
Commercials haven't 'become part of the format' they've always been there. The only thing I'm clear on is you are upset that non music channels have commercials when they we're never billed any other way.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> Stock price means nothing to me. I could care less about financials. The company is still around, if I lived in India or Qatar I could subscribe right now if I wanted to, they're not doing okay but they're alive.


Ok then, there we have it. 

Tho it does put your comment about surviving in a completely different light. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## reddice

I am so against the merger. I am not pleased that it went though. If they decide to add commercials to the music channels you will see a major drop to subscribers including me.


----------



## ThunderRoad

reddice said:


> I am so against the merger. I am not pleased that it went though. If they decide to add commercials to the music channels you will see a major drop to subscribers including me.


To be honest, I don't see commercials on the music channels for several more years. You have to remember that the merged company is in a position where it needs subscribers more than the subscriber needs them, especially with so many options out there. So the merged company is going to walking a thin line for a bit.

That being said, even as a merged company, they've still got a problem. They're not going to make it with the current subscriber base. So the question becomes, is being a merged company going to be enough to convince those that haven't ever been satellite radio customers to jump on board? Is an ala carte package priced at $6.99/month going to be attractive enough to get new subscribers? Is an interoperable radio going to be compelling enough for a new customer....that's where this merger has to pay dividends....not so much about us current subs (because a majority of us are still going to be here), but about getting new subscribers on board so the company can survive. Is being a merged company going to accomplish that?

Never know.... it may come to the point where part of the service becomes free ad-based, and they try to make the money mostly on ad revenue....with the option still available to those of us willing to pay for commercial free music. However, I think something like that is several years down the line as well.


----------



## Richard King

There will NOT be advertising on the music channels. They would lose MANY of their subscribers if they attempted this. The first time I hear a body part enlargement commercial (or any other commercial) on a music channel is the day that I call IMMEDIATELY and cancel my subscription. The lack of advertising is the main thing that sets them apart from the competition. Then again, Dish did drop Voom, the only thing that set it apart.


----------



## mitchelljd

Steve Mehs said:


> An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


don't you think that may be an overreaction?

there may be alot of changes Sirius could initiate:

better programming on XM channels, Sirius has been known to have hired many more talented music people than XM. people with decades of history in whatever format they program or DJ.

Sirius may get rid of commercials on the XM music channels.

integrated radios to receive both on same device.

this could be great. as someone who likes baseball, i am tired of not being able to get MLB games on my Sirius radio, hell, even the allstar game was blacked out from ESPN radio on sirius, when across usa, it was avail on espn radio over the air. XM had the exclusive. now it will maybe ease up some.

I believe a stronger Sirius/XM as one company will be a good thing


----------



## ThunderRoad

mitchelljd said:


> Sirius may get rid of commercials on the XM music channels.


There's only 4 music channels on XM with commercials. If it was up to XM those 4 channels wouldn't have commercials. However, those 4 channels having commercials are out of XM's hands, as they aren't programmed by XM. Those 4 music channels are programmed by Clear Channel, due to a contractual obligation XM had to Clear Channel, which gives Clear Channel the right to sell commercial time for revenue. XM responded to that by adding 4 commercial-free music channels of their own that were similar to Clear Channel's 4. That obligation is set to expire sometime this year....so there wouldn't be much the merged company could do about that agreement.


----------



## Scott in FL

Christopher Gould said:


> is there any reason original sirus customers recievers couldn't pick up sirius band in a geo orbit instaed of the 3 satellites in the figure eight orbit they use now


I believe the main reason geosynchronous orbit satellites were not chosen for Sirius and XM is because of the low elevation look angles that result in the northern states. Tall city buildings and trees would block the signal.

I hope the quality and diversity of both services doesn't go down hill with the merger. But remember, even with only one satellite radio service there is still a LOT of competition from CDs, mp3's, and even commercial (argh) radio. So it is in the best interest of one merged satellite company to keep their act together.


----------



## Lord Vader

Richard King said:


> There will NOT be advertising on the music channels. They would lose MANY of their subscribers if they attempted this. The first time I hear a body part enlargement commercial (or any other commercial) on a music channel is the day that I call IMMEDIATELY and cancel my subscription. The lack of advertising is the main thing that sets them apart from the competition. Then again, Dish did drop Voom, the only thing that set it apart.


Rich, aren't the channels in the low 20s--Sunny, the Heart, the MIX, the Blend et. al.--"music channels"? THEY have commercials on them, which irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The Heart and The Blend have self promotion, not quite the same as commercials. (Annoying, but less so to me.) And only 10 or 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## Lord Vader

Then what's all the crap about Dinovite and other stuff I always hear on a bunch of channels? I can't stand that.


----------



## spartanstew

Tom Robertson said:


> "Sorry nose, you're ok, but too closely associated with face. I'm going to have to cut you off..."





Steve Mehs said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


What's it supposed to mean? Seriously?

Perhaps I can help. Lets take a look at the comment by you that Tom was referring to:



Steve Mehs said:


> An extremely sad day for the satellite radio industry. The moment I hear one change I do not like on any station I listen to, I will be canceling my 3 XM subscriptions and 2 Sirius subscriptions.


According to you, as soon as you hear ONE change you don't like, you'll be canceling all your subscriptions. Even if there's still hundreds of other stations/things you do like, you'll cancel because of ONE thing. That is not only ridiculous, but is also the definition of what Tom said.

Understand now?


----------



## ThunderRoad

Lord Vader said:


> Then what's all the crap about Dinovite and other stuff I always hear on a bunch of channels? I can't stand that.


The only channels you're hearing those on are Channel 11 (Nashville), 21 (Kiss), 22 (Mix) & 24 (Sunny). Those are Clear Channel programmed channels and not XM programmed channels. And due to an arbitration agreement Clear Channel is allowed to put commercials on those channels (because, at one time, Clear Channel had money invested in XM). That's why you see the "cm" next to those channel names. There's nothing XM can do about it, as those 4 channels aren't technically theirs. Once that agreement expires (which is supposed to be sometime in 2008) those channels could disappear.


----------



## Lord Vader

Then it figures that it would be on a couple channels I programmed as part of my favorites.


----------



## Steve Mehs

mitchelljd said:


> don't you think that may be an overreaction?


Nope.



> better programming on XM channels, Sirius has been known to have hired many more talented music people than XM. people with decades of history in whatever format they program or DJ.


I like XMs programming just fine the way it is.



> Sirius may get rid of commercials on the XM music channels.


What commercials? The commercials are on Clear Channels 4 music channels, Clear Channel has control of the bandwidth not XM. They can do with it what they please.



> integrated radios to receive both on same device.


Don't care about that. Two seperate radios are fine.



> this could be great. as someone who likes baseball, i am tired of not being able to get MLB games on my Sirius radio, hell, even the allstar game was blacked out from ESPN radio on sirius, when across usa, it was avail on espn radio over the air. XM had the exclusive. now it will maybe ease up some.


Having both service for years, I've never had a situation like that come up.



> I believe a stronger Sirius/XM as one company will be a good thing


I believe two seperate companies, who compete with each other directly, help make each other stronger and benefit listeners. This creates more innovations and a better experience.


----------



## redfiver

Steve Mehs said:


> I believe two seperate companies, who compete with each other directly, help make each other stronger and benefit listeners. This creates more innovations and a better experience.


The problem is, the two don't only compete with each other. They directly compete with HD Radio, regular radio and iPods. Thinking they only compete with each other is just silly talk. They are trying to get people to buy their service over getting free (but with commercials) radio. Now, the combined company can concentrate on quality programming instead of how to steal subscribers from each other. Then, they can grow their installed base and raise shareholder value.

For those who talk about the law the FCC enacted when they first allowed Satellite Radio...that's also silly talk. Laws are meant to be changed, which is what XM/Sirius was asking them to do. Laws are changed and modified every day. I hope you're not saying that every law, once enacted, must stay for all time. The world changes, our laws must change with them.

I'm normally against large companies merging, but in this instance, it makes sense. This is the first good decision the FCC has made in a very long string of bad decisions.


----------



## reddice

I like some channels on Sirius better than XM others on XM more than Sirius. For example First Wave on Sirius is way better than that obscure never heard this song junk they play on Fred. However I am afraid that Sirius would mess up the Dance channels on XM. I enjoy they way better than Sirius. Also I don't look forward to more one artist crap. I wonder if the music program director for XM would still work for the combined company.

Also I don't like down the road that I will have to buy all new hardware. I know they say that you wont have too but if they are going to combine both spectrum and satellites you are going to need new radios.


----------



## Lee L

Frrrunkis! said:


> There are still alot of question marks with this merger that remain unanswered, and that frankly, concern me.
> 
> You won't be able to start hearing Sirius channels on your XM receiver and vice versa. You will need a dual receiver which is expected to be released around 1 year post merger. So, that makes people think...well, aren't they going to consolidate and remove redundant channels? Not quite...at least according to the pricing plans they released. Yes, some channels are going away, but it's clear that there is not going to be one service where you can pick whatever you want from either platform.
> 
> Their first ala carte offering (50 channels for $6.99/mo) is a great deal...if you only listen to music. Only problem is, a current Sirius customer cannot choose any XM channels with this plan. In addition, for Sirius customers, Howard will cost you an additional $6/mo...and Sirius sports will cost you $5/mo. That's about $17/mo for less than half of the channels you currently have at $13/mo.
> 
> Their second ala carte offering would allow, say, a Sirius customer to choose 100 Sirius channels for $15/mo. This Sirius customer will also be able to pick from 11 "best of" XM channels. You can't pick what you want...you have to choose from only these 11 channels. Same can be said for a current XM customer, just reversed.
> 
> They do have an Everything plan, but again it's just everything from the platform you currently have and the 11 best of channels from the other platform. That'll cost $17/mo. Boy, do I miss paying only $9.99/mo for service.
> 
> The big question marks are, what are these "Best of" channels going to be for both platforms? I would guess XM might have maybe a couple of their most popular music channels, Oprah, maybe XM Comedy, and The Virus (if it's still around). It seems like any Sirius customer who wants say, the NHL channels, will have to switch their service, to the current XM service and pay the $15 and hope that some of your favorite Sirius channels are considered, "Best of".
> 
> Bottom line with this merger...most subscribers will be paying more for less content.


Good to see someone else who has the same exact concerns that I do. So many people are so wrapped up in the propaganda that XM and Sirius are putting out that they are not seeing this clearly IMO.

I agree this whole mess is a bad deal for the consumer.



reddice said:


> I like some channels on Sirius better than XM others on XM more than Sirius. For example First Wave on Sirius is way better than that obscure never heard this song junk they play on Fred. However I am afraid that Sirius would mess up the Dance channels on XM. I enjoy they way better than Sirius. Also I don't look forward to more one artist crap. I wonder if the music program director for XM would still work for the combined company.
> 
> Also I don't like down the road that I will have to buy all new hardware. I know they say that you wont have too but if they are going to combine both spectrum and satellites you are going to need new radios.


And Here, I like Fred, because I recgnize most of the songs there and actually wish they would go deeper. I do not want shallow playlists as there is no point in haveing 14 different "rock" channels if you cannot have some good diversity. I can get shallow playlists right now on FM.

I do agree about the dance channels though.

My main fear is that they will try to get joe sixpack to subscribe and make everything a shallow list that covers only the hits of a genre and they will pre-record all the DJ's like Sirius. Then they will wonder what went wrong as J6P will not sub to this no matter what and the people who liked it will be gone too.


----------



## Steve Mehs

spartanstew said:


> What's it supposed to mean? Seriously?
> 
> Perhaps I can help. Lets take a look at the comment by you that Tom was referring to:
> 
> According to you, as soon as you hear ONE change you don't like, you'll be canceling all your subscriptions. Even if there's still hundreds of other stations/things you do like, you'll cancel because of ONE thing. That is not only ridiculous, but is also the definition of what Tom said.
> 
> Understand now?


I don't care. I'd love to cancel all my subscriptions right now on principle. This 'merger' SUCKS! Period. But I don't have it in me to cancel just yet. I find value in each and every little thing I like about XM and Sirius. If something is removed or changed and I'm not happy, I no longer find value, and therefore I will no longer subscribe. Understand now?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> I don't care. I'd love to cancel all my subscriptions right now on principle. This 'merger' SUCKS! Period. But I don't have it in me to cancel just yet. I find value in each and every little thing I like about XM and Sirius. If something is removed or changed and I'm not happy, I no longer find value, and therefore I will no longer subscribe. Understand now?


Of course, if you are dissatisfied with the service you should cancel. Your word choices make it sound like you are willing to cancel even tho you aren't that dissatisfied.

Hence the nose/spite/face comments. Just a humorous response to what many perceive as an overreaction. Your perceptions are welcomed to vary from ours. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve Mehs

redfiver said:


> The problem is, the two don't only compete with each other. They directly compete with HD Radio, regular radio and iPods. Thinking they only compete with each other is just silly talk.


Nothing anyone will ever say or do will ever convince me satellite radio competes with the iPod, that is just plan retarded. Live v prerecorded. 10 years ago would it be logical to say the CD competes with terrestrial radio? Satellite radio and terrestrial radio are two competing industries, XM and Sirius (and only XM and Sirius) were direct competitors, XM and the local Clear Channel owned Top 40 station are not. XM and Sirius constantly trying to one up each other made for wonderful competition, not even just on the programming side, but hardware. Artist/Song Alerts, Radios with buffers for DVR like functionality, nice portable radios with MP3 capability, sharp color displays. Yep the so called competition with terrestrial radio caused all that to happen


----------



## spartanstew

When you get a bit older Steve, you'll realize that sometimes in life you can't have everything. 

When that happens, taking your ball and going home is not always the wise option. Sometimes it's much more satisfying to stick around and play.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Don't you dare lecture me! This is friggen satellite radio, not something that matters if the sun rises or not. And I AM NOT canceling now, and if I did what difference would it make to me, it's my 'loss' (if you want to call it that) not yours. I have no interest in supporting the combined company if they make any changes to my disliking. Satellite radio was fine the way it was. I'll stick around and play until changes are made until then if you care to spot me the $50/month I pay for radio, I'll stay.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't you dare lecture me! This is friggen satellite radio, not something that matters if the sun rises or not. And I AM NOT canceling now, and if I did what difference would it make to me, it's my 'loss' (if you want to call it that) not yours. I have no interest in supporting the combined company if they make any changes to my disliking. Satellite radio was fine the way it was. I'll stick around and play until changes are made until then if you care to spot me the $50/month I pay for radio, I'll stay.


And that's why we can be glad we live in America....LOL....if a person finds something isn't to their liking there's nothing saying you have to continue spending $50/month. It doesn't make sense to continue spending money every month on something you don't like.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't you dare lecture me! This is friggen satellite radio, not something that matters if the sun rises or not. And I AM NOT canceling now, and if I did what difference would it make to me, it's my 'loss' (if you want to call it that) not yours. I have no interest in supporting the combined company if they make any changes to my disliking. Satellite radio was fine the way it was. I'll stick around and play until changes are made until then if you care to spot me the $50/month I pay for radio, I'll stay.


He dare because he care... (so I presume.)

Yes, this is "just satellite radio" and obviously something you are passionate about.

Anyway, back to topic, the merger is coming. I have more questions than answers, but I don't need any answered quite yet. I do have a renewal coming up soon, we'll see how XM handles that. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## syphix

It's officially official! The FCC has posted it on their site with opinions.
http://www.fcc.gov

Sirius News & Rumors also states:


> Xm's last trading day will be....today. Sources are reporting that today will be the last time we see xmsr traded. It is expected that the conversion will take place before tomorrows open...more details to follow...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

syphix said:


> It's officially official! The FCC has posted it on their site with opinions.
> http://www.fcc.gov
> 
> Sirius News & Rumors also states:


Good stuff! Thanks for the update syphix!


----------



## spartanstew

Steve Mehs said:


> I have no interest in supporting the combined company if they make any changes to my disliking. Satellite radio was fine the way it was. I'll stick around and play until changes are made until then if you care to spot me the $50/month I pay for radio, I'll stay.


You'd be better off canceling now and getting on with your life, because there will be changes (including ones I'm sure you won't like). Count on it.

I do now how you feel though. I thought the same thing once. I swore I'd never watch HR Pufnstuff again if they ever did a spin off. Sure enough, along came Lidsville. Even though I sometimes miss it, I haven't watched it since, mainly out of spite.


----------



## tcusta00

Steve Mehs said:


> Ouch, that really hurt  I'll read whatever I want and throw my thoughts out to whomever I want and lay it on thick, thank you very much.
> Commercials haven't 'become part of the format' they've always been there. The only thing I'm clear on is you are upset that non music channels have commercials when they we're never billed any other way.


Are you serious? I have never once said that XM has billed, advertised, put forward, bought billboards, magazine ads, TV time or subliminally said that they don't advertise. Yes, I am freely admitting, and never stated otherwise, that it is indeed _*I*_ who am not a fan of the advertising, and it is indeed* my own* fault (since you're obviously looking for someone to blame here) for subscribing to something and then being dissatisfied with it, regardless of how much, in what manner and how often it may or may not have been advertised. God only knows I'm the first person who's even done that. :nono2: 

Now, if you're very well done picking on me, we'll return to our regularly scheduled thread that doesn't include the Mehs-hour of "I'm better than you and here's why." :nono2:


----------



## darklight

I too will be sad if The System goes away as I do devote an unhealthy amount of time listening to it on the road or at night. Equally so for XM Chill and Lucy.

I will wait and see what happens before I make a decision on this. I'm only paying for the receiver I bought for my car, and it comes with the DirecTV package. Unless DirecTV moves to Music Choice(man I hope not) or something similar, I'm sure I'll be able to find something to listen to.


----------



## Frrrunkis!

Steve Mehs said:


> Nothing anyone will ever say or do will ever convince me satellite radio competes with the iPod, that is just plan retarded. Live v prerecorded. 10 years ago would it be logical to say the CD competes with terrestrial radio? Satellite radio and terrestrial radio are two competing industries, XM and Sirius (and only XM and Sirius) were direct competitors, XM and the local Clear Channel owned Top 40 station are not. XM and Sirius constantly trying to one up each other made for wonderful competition, not even just on the programming side, but hardware. Artist/Song Alerts, Radios with buffers for DVR like functionality, nice portable radios with MP3 capability, sharp color displays. Yep the so called competition with terrestrial radio caused all that to happen


Look at it this way. Mel and co. were complaining about how they compete with iPods and terrestrial radio. And I do agree with that to an extent. I do believe, especially with how both companies treated each other thru the years, that XM and Sirius were also in direct competition with each other.

The problem I've got with this and why I consider it more of a monopoly...is that this merger absolutely discourages anyone from starting another satellite radio company. I mean, think about it...the lone massive 18 million subscriber satrad company with exclusive contracts with all major sports, Howard Stern, O&A, even Oprah, and Martha Stewart...who in their right mind would even consider starting at satrad company?! XM-Sirius no longer have to worry about another company.


----------



## xmguy

I have XM. I'm praying they don't take the FULL BBC World Service!!


----------



## Christopher Gould

Scott in FL said:


> I believe the main reason geosynchronous orbit satellites were not chosen for Sirius and XM is because of the low elevation look angles that result in the northern states. Tall city buildings and trees would block the signal.
> 
> I hope the quality and diversity of both services doesn't go down hill with the merger. But remember, even with only one satellite radio service there is still a LOT of competition from CDs, mp3's, and even commercial (argh) radio. So it is in the best interest of one merged satellite company to keep their act together.


XM uses 2 geo satellite locations, they use ground repeaters to help out. Sirius does not, they use 3 low orbit, where only 2 are visiable at all times.


----------



## syphix

The first "casualty" of the merger might be coming in 65 days...
http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/for-opie-anthony-fans-another-clock-keeps-ticking.html


> The Opie & Anthony Show has found itself in a precarious position with XM Satellite Radio as their contract is up for renewal and is set to run out in 65 days...
> 
> To date, there has been no contact about O&A's deal being renewed. It's been thought that the hold-up in XM renewing the program was because of the pending merger, so that could change now that the FCC has voted to approve the Sirius-XM deal.


----------



## syphix

Christopher Gould said:


> XM uses 2 geo satellite locations, they use ground repeaters to help out.


Adding to that, XM has 4 satellites in orbit: Rock, Roll, Rhythm and Blues (XM-1, XM-2, XM-3, & XM-4). XM-1 and XM-2 are in orbit spares.(1) SIRIUS has a ground spare that is MAY be launched in 2009/2010 into a geosynchronous orbit, similar to XM's. (has a definite decision been made about this?)

(1) http://xmradio.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases&item=1404


----------



## Frrrunkis!

syphix said:


> The first "casualty" of the merger might be coming in 65 days...
> http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/for-opie-anthony-fans-another-clock-keeps-ticking.html


That certainly doesn't make me happy. You figure Howard "may" retire after this contract...or take a drastic paycut. With the possibility of him leaving and O&A gone...who fills that "shock jock" void on satrad? Bubba? Ouch.


----------



## trh

Christopher Gould said:


> XM uses 2 geo satellite locations, they use ground repeaters to help out. Sirius does not, they use 3 low orbit, where only 2 are visible at all times.


Sirius also uses terrestrial repeaters.

Sirius Repeaters.

And Sirius will be adding more repeaters: The FCC Approval Order mandated that they _"File the applications needed to provide Sirius satellite service to Puerto Rico via terrestrial repeaters within three months of the consummation of the merger."_


----------



## cartrivision

Tom Robertson said:


> ?? Did either company have commercials on their system? XM only has their internal commercials that I know of and I've never listened to Sirius so I might be missing something.
> 
> Or did you find a reliable source for this expectation?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


All of XM's music channels used to have commercials (now only a few under the control of Clear Channel do).

Mel Karmazin, the CEO of Sirius has stated publicly many times that he believes that commercial free music is one of the main selling points of satellite radio and that he can't envision changing that. Fortunately, Karmazin will be the CEO of the merged XM/Sirius.


----------



## cartrivision

tcusta00 said:


> Thanks for the information about the expiring commercial contacts. I wasn't aware that they expire soon; that's great news! I look forward to that day as the commercials really get on my nerves.
> 
> However, there are channels that have commercials that aren't Clear Channel programming. Ex: Traffic channels, Comedy, and News stations. News stations sort of _have_ to have the commercials since they are just audio feeds from the TV stations, but the two former types of stations certainly don't need commercials. At times I get so miffed at them I threaten (in my own head  ) to cancel but then usually rethink it when I go back to terrestrial radio for five minutes.
> 
> Like anything else in business, I think satellite radio will push the commercial thing as far as they can without losing enough customers to hurt while generating another meaningful revenue stream.


The only thing on satellite radio that has ever been promoted as commercial free is the music stations and I don't see that changing with the buyout/merger.


----------



## trh

cartrivision said:


> Fortunately, Karmazin will be the CEO of the merged XM/Sirius.


Interesting. All my XM friends compare Mel to satan.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Tom Robertson said:


> He dare because he care... (so I presume.)
> 
> Yes, this is "just satellite radio" and obviously something you are passionate about.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic, the merger is coming. I have more questions than answers, but I don't need any answered quite yet. I do have a renewal coming up soon, we'll see how XM handles that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Of course I'm passionate about this. Music is a big part of my life. I cannot believe how much satellite radio has opened my ears to music I'd never imagine listening to. I mainly listened to oldies, country and new rock. Now thanks to satellite radio, I listen to Southern Gospel, Dance, Electronica, Christian Pop, Bluegrass, Smooth Jazz and whole bunch of other stuff. I've discovered a lot of different and niche music thanks to XM and Sirius, and while I may not have liked all of it, I'm glad I gave it a chance.

The reason I'm so short with this all, is because how some of you have an irrational love for DirecTV, that's how I feel about the satellite radio industry. But the difference is, DirecTV, Dish Network, Comcast, Time Warner, Cox, Mediacom, Verizon, AT&T, they all carry the same ESPN, TNT and Fox News. With satellite radio, there is only one Enlighten, only one Octane, and if those get removed or 'revamped' I lose what I've come to love. I'm also worried about the future, this one artist payola channel crap is really getting old, cutting channels to make room for that is just wrong.

As much as I'd like to cancel right now, I don't have it in me, I will ride it out for a while, hell, I'm planning on dropping a few hundred bucks in the next few days to get XM integrated into my Satellite Ready factory head unit on my new truck, instead of using my Roady XT. iPod integration might me a wiser move, but I miss listening to Watercolors during a rainy night drive.


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> There are still alot of question marks with this merger that remain unanswered, and that frankly, concern me.
> 
> You won't be able to start hearing Sirius channels on your XM receiver and vice versa. You will need a dual receiver which is expected to be released around 1 year post merger.


That's not entirely true. Initially there will be some crossover channels that are broadcast on both existing legacy platforms. You can bet that among the first of those crossovers will be one or both of the Stern/Sirius channels being made available on legacy XM receivers. Obviously with bandwidth limitations, there is only so much crossover that they can provide for legacy radio owners, but they will try to do it as much as possible with the biggest draws on satellite radio.


----------



## cartrivision

Chuck W said:


> Only if you go the Ala carte route. If you stick to one service or the other, your prices will remain the same(They can't raise prices for 3 years. That was part of the deal). It will be interesting to see how many channels go bye bye over those 3 years in an effort to push people towards the ala carte pricing.


Why would they try to push people to ala carte packages? Those cost less, so inducing people to switch to ala carte would cause them to bring in less revenue.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> All of XM's music channels used to have commercials (now only a few under the control of Clear Channel do).


Actually only half of the XM music channels had commercials from day 1 to Feb 2004. It was about 5 minutes an hour and they were mostly for GM, OnStar and Sears. Annoying as all hell since they were on a few of my favorites.


----------



## cartrivision

Christopher Gould said:


> is there any reason original sirus customers recievers couldn't pick up sirius band in a geo orbit instaed of the 3 satellites in the figure eight orbit they use now


They went with the figure-8 because it provides better coverage over North America (especially at the northern most latitudes), which is why the Sirius system requires (and has) fewer repeaters.

The XM system requiring so many more repeaters can be a blessing if you are where there is a lot of good repeater coverage, but once you have to rely solely on satellites, Sirius' satellite coverage is superior, especially in the north.


----------



## machavez00

I hope Xirium works out a deal with Clear Channel because there are several talk shows I like to listen to that are not carried live by any local affiliates. I like Coast to Coast AM and enjoy the full replay on Talk Radio 165. I also like Leo Laporte's show on America's Talk 158.


----------



## Steve Mehs

It would be nice if the Clear Channel music could go and the talk stay. If listening live isn't a big issue, I usually listen to the Tech Guy Podcast on my iPod over the live show on the weekends, but if I'm out and about I will listen live.


----------



## cartrivision

Steve Mehs said:


> Nothing anyone will ever say or do will ever convince me satellite radio competes with the iPod, that is just plan retarded.


Statements by people in this thread that if post-merger changes don't suit them, then they would switch to iPod sugest that the notion of iPod as a competitor to satellite radio is a reality.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I don't have to switch to an iPod, I've had one for years. An iPod is a non live listening medium that I listen to, to compliment XM and Sirius. An iPod is the new CD, satellite radio is the new FM. As I said before, 10 years ago, would you call CDs competition to FM Radio? Instead of listening to satellite radio, I could be sleeping, so I guess sleeping in competition to SDARS as well. Right now, I'm listening to none of what I mentioned. I'm tuned into Party Favorites on Music Choice.


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> That certainly doesn't make me happy. You figure Howard "may" retire after this contract...or take a drastic paycut. With the possibility of him leaving and O&A gone...who fills that "shock jock" void on satrad? Bubba? Ouch.


While not my cup of tea, Bubba does have a large following, and unlike O&A's floundering return to terrestrial that is dying a slow death, when Bubba recently went to a similar half-satellite half-terrestrial schedule, after just a few months on terrestrial, one of headlines for his terrestrial ratings was "From Worst to First".... and that first wasn't just in "target demos".... he was #1 overall, which given the nature of Bubba's show, likely means that his target demo's were through the roof.


----------



## cartrivision

Steve Mehs said:


> I don't have to switch to an iPod, I've had one for years. An iPod is a non live listening medium that I listen to, to compliment XM and Sirius. An iPod is the new CD, satellite radio is the new FM. As I said before, 10 years ago, would you call CDs competition to FM Radio? Instead of listening to satellite radio, I could be sleeping, so I guess sleeping in competition to SDARS as well.


Maybe, if you often find yourself making a choice between either sleeping or listening to satellite radio. For me the two choices aren't much related. :nono:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> Of course I'm passionate about this. Music is a big part of my life. I cannot believe how much satellite radio has opened my ears to music I'd never imagine listening to. I mainly listened to oldies, country and new rock. Now thanks to satellite radio, I listen to Southern Gospel, Dance, Electronica, Christian Pop, Bluegrass, Smooth Jazz and whole bunch of other stuff. I've discovered a lot of different and niche music thanks to XM and Sirius, and while I may not have liked all of it, I'm glad I gave it a chance.
> 
> The reason I'm so short with this all, is because how some of you have an irrational love for DirecTV, that's how I feel about the satellite radio industry. But the difference is, DirecTV, Dish Network, Comcast, Time Warner, Cox, Mediacom, Verizon, AT&T, they all carry the same ESPN, TNT and Fox News. With satellite radio, there is only one Enlighten, only one Octane, and if those get removed or 'revamped' I lose what I've come to love. I'm also worried about the future, this one artist payola channel crap is really getting old, cutting channels to make room for that is just wrong.
> 
> As much as I'd like to cancel right now, I don't have it in me, I will ride it out for a while, hell, I'm planning on dropping a few hundred bucks in the next few days to get XM integrated into my Satellite Ready factory head unit on my new truck, instead of using my Roady XT. iPod integration might me a wiser move, but I miss listening to Watercolors during a rainy night drive.


I completely understand the passion. I've been accused of being mildly interested in DIRECTV a time or two. 

The part I don't understand would be analogous to DIRECTV moving, adding, deleting some channels. I roll with it. I don't forecast gloom and doom will come of it.

And I fully expect there will be changes to XM--regardless of the merger. It's part of life. Heck I get tired of the limited playlists they have already. Or top tracks that I've never heard of. What kind of top track is that? 

Anyway, my big hope is you truly enjoy the new merged company for a long, long time. I hope I do too 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Mehs said:


> I don't have to switch to an iPod, I've had one for years. An iPod is a non live listening medium that I listen to, to compliment XM and Sirius. An iPod is the new CD, satellite radio is the new FM. As I said before, 10 years ago, would you call CDs competition to FM Radio? Instead of listening to satellite radio, I could be sleeping, so I guess sleeping in competition to SDARS as well. Right now, I'm listening to none of what I mentioned. I'm tuned into Party Favorites on Music Choice.


Yes, to me CDs are a choice in competition to FM. LPs were before that. (Cassettes were only a necessary evil until I learned to make my own that had much higher sound quality.) 

Today, any mp3 player, CD, DVD, SDARS, HD Radio, etc. all compete in similar space--getting my entertainment $$ for listening experience.

Sure, they don't target identical market segments, but I'm in several of the segments they each target. 

As I've been blessed with more $$, I'm willing to pay for some services like the bottom tier of XM (the one year special), but less willing to pay the normal price. $5/month seems just right, $12 seems like too much. 

Ah well, this will all be interesting, to say the least. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## syphix

Ad to that, Tom, that cell phone companies are providing more and more channels of music AND news on their networks...and the increasing spread of internet access _in the car..._

The FCC simply saw that competition IS there (outside of SDARS), and is likely to only increase (especially with internet access becoming more prevalent). In the not so distant future, the transmission method will be disregarded when it comes to establishing "competition in a/v media".


----------



## syphix

XMSR trading halted.

SEC filing from XM:
http://finance.aol.com/company/xm-s...nc/xmsrz/nab/15-12G/08974078/html/sec-filings


----------



## syphix

New company's merger complete.

New company's name: SIRIUS XM RADIO.

http://siriusbuzz.com/sirius-and-xm-complete-merger.php


----------



## mhking

Steve Mehs said:


> I don't have to switch to an iPod, I've had one for years. An iPod is a non live listening medium that I listen to, to compliment XM and Sirius. An iPod is the new CD, satellite radio is the new FM. As I said before, 10 years ago, would you call CDs competition to FM Radio? Instead of listening to satellite radio, I could be sleeping, so I guess sleeping in competition to SDARS as well. Right now, I'm listening to none of what I mentioned. I'm tuned into Party Favorites on Music Choice.


Exactly. I listen to both; depends on my mood and what I want to listen to at any given point in time. The only thing that loses out, at least for me, is terrestrial radio.

Using Leo Laporte as an example, usually, while I may listen to the podcast version of his radio show, I'm more likely to listen to one of his other podcast features (he has at least a half-dozen different podcast shows, separated by subject). Heck -- if I ran a radio station, I'd honestly consider carrying his other content as part of my programming ("You're listening to Podcast 101, all podcasts, all the time!").


----------



## Frrrunkis!

cartrivision said:


> While not my cup of tea, Bubba does have a large following, and unlike O&A's floundering return to terrestrial that is dying a slow death, when Bubba recently went to a similar half-satellite half-terrestrial schedule, after just a few months on terrestrial, one of headlines for his terrestrial ratings was "From Worst to First".... and that first wasn't just in "target demos".... he was #1 overall, which given the nature of Bubba's show, likely means that his target demo's were through the roof.


Problem is, he's not going from worst to first in top markets like NY, LA, Philly, Chicago, or Boston...he went to worst to first in one market, Tampa. I don't mean to criticize the guy because he is highly successful in Florida, but that's about it. Sure, he's found a spot on Sirius, but lets see him take a NY, Boston, or Philly terrestrial station from worst to first like O&A have been trying to do, with little success.


----------



## Scott in FL

Steve Mehs said:


> If listening live isn't a big issue, I usually listen to the Tech Guy Podcast on my iPod over the live show on the weekends, but if I'm out and about I will listen live.


So if I understand correctly, what you're saying is that on the weekends when you're not out and about the iPod is competition for satellite radio. Rather effective competition too, I'd say, as even you listen to your iPod instead of satellite radio from time to time.

10 years ago did I consider CDs competition to FM radio? Yes, of course. I got tired of commercial radio and would pop in a CD or even a cassette.

And today, when I get tired of satellite radio I still put in a CD (in the car and at home).


----------



## StephenT

Scott in FL said:


> So if I understand correctly, what you're saying is that on the weekends when you're not out and about the iPod is competition for satellite radio. Rather effective competition too, I'd say, as even you listen to your iPod instead of satellite radio from time to time.
> 
> 10 years ago did I consider CDs competition to FM radio? Yes, of course. I got tired of commercial radio and would pop in a CD or even a cassette.
> 
> And today, when I get tired of satellite radio I still put in a CD (in the car and at home).


I think an iPod is easier to compare to FM radio. An iPod can hold thousands of songs. You can have an entire radio station's playlist on one iPod. An iPod is its own radio station that you program which makes it better than any radio station out there to that person. A CD is just one artist's album. An iPod is much stronger competition for radio, satellite or FM/AM, than a CD.

Of course it all depends on if you want to take the time and money to program your own radio station. I have. I only have Sirius for Howard Stern. Once he's gone, I'm gone. I will choose my iPod over Sirius/XM/FM whatever every time. Why would I want to listen to random songs I might or might not like when I can listen to random songs I'm guaranteed to like? That is why I buy into the iPod is competition to radio argument. It certainly is if I'm the example. I may just be the odd exception though.

Oh and having an AUX input in my car is a huge part too. If you can't play your iPod in your car than of course you want radio. At this point I wouldn't buy a car if it didn't allow me to connect my iPod. I don't care what else it does or what it looks like. I would put that at #2 on my car shopping features list after reliability.

I think I'm not alone in this, but are the numbers enough to really call the iPod competition to radio? I don't know.


----------



## Richard King

:lol: As of noon, the new Sirius XM has traded 169,000,000 shares of stock. I can remember when a 10,000,000 share day on the total of the NYSE would cause a slow down in trading and a delay in quotes.


----------



## davidatl14

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't you dare lecture me! This is friggen satellite radio, not something that matters if the sun rises or not. And I AM NOT canceling now, and if I did what difference would it make to me, it's my 'loss' (if you want to call it that) not yours. I have no interest in supporting the combined company if they make any changes to my disliking. Satellite radio was fine the way it was. I'll stick around and play until changes are made until then if you care to spot me the $50/month I pay for radio, I'll stay.


Steve Mehs for "President of the Flat earth Society".:lol:

The bitterness also is provided at no extra expense.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror. 

Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


----------



## Scott in FL

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here.


sheeple? :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson

The problem with comparing mergers is the "what if" side of the story.

Right off the bat, I don't have any emotional stake in this particular story; but I do think both companies blew their opportunity as separate companies. Anytime there is a war between competing formats, both suffer until the war is done. 

Had the equipment been ubiquitous (and universal) and integrated into every AV receiver, car stereo (ok, medium to high end), and easy to jump in on, this would have benefited both companies. But, we're now where we are. Lets up the combined company can finally get some management.

I'm just not going to gloom and doom until there is actual gloom to doom about. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Scott in FL

By the way, Tom... congratulations Great Grandpa!!! That is so cool!  I saw on one of your other posts that you had spent the day playing with your Great Grandkids, and I thought GREAT Grandkids??? You'll need to update your picture with the twins!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Scott in FL said:


> By the way, Tom... congratulations Great Grandpa!!! That is so cool!  I saw on one of your other posts that you had spent the day playing with your Great Grandkids, and I thought GREAT Grandkids??? You'll need to update your picture with the twins!


As tiny as they are, the picture will be tricky. Tho that is the plan.

(Now if I could get them to all wear Packers jerseys for the pic...) 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## davidatl14

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror.
> 
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


steve, "my flat earth comment" was with tongue planted firmly in cheek.

To be serious for a moment, I am a dual subscriber. Have been for years.

I'm of the opinion that with all the competition out there had this merger been quashed that both companies would go out of business in a short period of time.

Would someone or some company fill the void? Possibly and even quite likely. I would just prefer to continue as a Satellite Radio sub under the merger than waitng for a new business model that might or might not emerge as a replacement.


----------



## mikey6719

BaBa Booey, BaBa Booey!!!!!!


----------



## dcowboy7

what about the xm channels on directv....will they stay the same for the foreseeable future ?


----------



## spear61

cartrivision said:


> They went with the figure-8 because it provides better coverage over North America (especially at the northern most latitudes), which is why the Sirius system requires (and has) fewer repeaters.
> 
> The XM system requiring so many more repeaters can be a blessing if you are where there is a lot of good repeater coverage, but once you have to rely solely on satellites, Sirius' satellite coverage is superior, especially in the north.


In southern North America also. Sirus is the provider of choice in Mexico. XM has dead spots and intermittent reception while Sirus keeps on ticking.


----------



## JJJBBB

ThunderRoad said:


> There's only 4 music channels on XM with commercials. If it was up to XM those 4 channels wouldn't have commercials. However, those 4 channels having commercials are out of XM's hands, as they aren't programmed by XM. Those 4 music channels are programmed by Clear Channel, due to a contractual obligation XM had to Clear Channel, which gives Clear Channel the right to sell commercial time for revenue. XM responded to that by adding 4 commercial-free music channels of their own that were similar to Clear Channel's 4. That obligation is set to expire sometime this year....so there wouldn't be much the merged company could do about that agreement.


With Howard's hatred of Clear Channel I wonder how long that those 4 will remain anywho?


----------



## JJJBBB

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror.
> 
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


 Strange... I have a competition with my girl every time we get into the damn car over Sirius or her iPOD dance tunes crap. The iPOD usually defeats Sirius unfortunately for me. This really is not a monopoly in my case. Besides Howard says it's not so it's not.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror.


Uncalled for.

Just because we don't share your views, that doesn't make us sheeple/short sighted/closed minded. Everyone is entitled to their opinion Steve, and yours isn't always right. Instead of attacking other members who don't share your views, maybe you should consider offering constructive contributions to counter theirs. Maybe then your posts would have a little more validity and you would be taken more seriously around here.

You should also be careful about throwing around "too damn cheap" and other things of that nature. Some people may not be in a position financially to afford both services.


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> Problem is, he's not going from worst to first in top markets like NY, LA, Philly, Chicago, or Boston...he went to worst to first in one market, Tampa. I don't mean to criticize the guy because he is highly successful in Florida, but that's about it. Sure, he's found a spot on Sirius, but lets see him take a NY, Boston, or Philly terrestrial station from worst to first like O&A have been trying to do, with little success.


Tampa isn't exactly small time radio. Its a top 20 market. O&A's one remaining affiliate in the top 20, Boston, isn't all that much bigger, but the point is that Bubba's return to terrestrial radio was an instant success, while O&A have struggled in the ratings everywhere, whether it's their home market, large markets, or small markets. Their return to terrestrial radio hasn't found a real success story anywhere, so I don't think that Sirius will be looking at O&A as a candidate to fill Stern's shoes when his contract expires in 2011.

Both on XM and on terrestrial radio, the past 3 years have shown one thing for sure, Opie and Anthony are not the cure for losing Howard Stern.


----------



## syphix

Good news for O&A fans:
http://fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=813837


> It looks like Mel Karmazin [CEO, SIRIUS XM RADIO] will be making rounds tomorrow on some of the Sirius XM Radio talk shows. Expect him to show up on Howard Stern's show as his first stop. Afterwards, fans of Opie & Anthony will be glad to know that the combined satcaster CEO will be appearing on their program during the 9am hour. With the duo's contract in limbo and approaching its renewal date, O&A fans should finally get the answers they have been looking for ever since the merger was announced.


----------



## RobertE

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror.
> 
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


Chocolate & Peanut Butter worked out pretty good. From what I hear, Peanut Butter and Jelly is going pretty strong as well.  :lol:


----------



## houskamp

Oreos and milk


----------



## LarryFlowers

RobertE said:


> Chocolate & Peanut Butter worked out pretty good. From what I hear, Peanut Butter and Jelly is going pretty strong as well.  :lol:


Butter & Popcorn, Green Eggs & Ham....


----------



## spartanstew

Steve Mehs said:


> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile?


Was that a gas station on wheels?


----------



## tcusta00

Steve's new car and the local gas pumps...


----------



## LarryFlowers

spartanstew said:


> Was that a gas station on wheels?


Is that an SUV reference??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## houskamp

spartanstew said:


> Was that a gas station on wheels?


A mountaineer or expedition? :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus

The U.S. Army and Hummer?



houskamp said:


> A mountaineer or expedition? :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve Mehs said:


> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile?


What happened to....



Steve Mehs said:


> Long live Exxon Mobil and Big Oil, and long live a company's right to make a profit!


----------



## Canis Lupus

Oh no he dint!!!


----------



## RobertE

AirRocker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Steve Mehs
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Steve Mehs
> Long live Exxon Mobil and Big Oil, and long live a company's right to make a profit!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

B
U
R
N

:lol:


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Steve Mehs View Post
> Long live Exxon Mobil and Big Oil, and long live a company's right to make a profit!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: For SHAME!


----------



## LarryFlowers

WHOOOOOOOPS!!!


----------



## Canis Lupus

Well at least we have the DirecTV/TiVo merger to look forward to.



Steve Mehs said:


> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


----------



## houskamp

Canis Lupus said:


> Well at least we have the DirecTV/TiVo merger to look forward to.


Please noooooooo :eek2: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

Maybe it's time for DirecTV to buy that little cable op, Timewarner.


----------



## BIG_RED13

porsche, audi, volkswagen?


----------



## mhayes70

AirRocker said:


> Steve Mehs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to....
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Mehs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Exxon Mobil and Big Oil, and long live a company's right to make a profit!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Opps.... I think you got a little burned there. :uglyhamme


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok so we have decided the some mergers were better for the consumer. So anymore questions. *WOW * You guys destoyed this guy :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryb

To me its a simple as this: I will get more channels. 

As a consumer I LOVE this idea. I will also throw in the fact that if prices for subscriber radio go up without merit... that I have an iPod and I am -not- afraid to use it.

I for one welcome this merger.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I don't and never have had either service. Not all mergers are bad. Changes always occur in technology in this world Steve. Get used to it.


----------



## boss02

So what do all of us get that have or have had one or both over the years in regards to the new equipment. 

I currently have subs on 2 sirius units and 2 suspended xm's. 

Did the FCC make allowances to swap my current stuff with the new pieces when they become available?


----------



## dcowboy7

directv/dish merger in 2012.


----------



## barryb

dcowboy7 said:


> directv/dish merger in 2012.


End of December by chance?


----------



## smitmor

AirRocker is my hero!


----------



## barryb

smitmor said:


> AirRocker is my hero!


Is this this the official start of the AirRocker fan club? Count me in!


----------



## BIG_RED13

barryb said:


> Is this this the official start of the AirRocker fan club? Count me in!


I am in to. he is sooo cool and that other guy is sooo ........:lol:


----------



## Pinion413

barryb said:


> Is this this the official start of the AirRocker fan club? Count me in!


I'm game. He's so dreamy.....


----------



## tcusta00

barryb said:


> Is this this the official start of the AirRocker fan club? Count me in!


:gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott: :gott:


----------



## mhayes70

barryb said:


> Is this this the official start of the AirRocker fan club? Count me in!


:welcome: oh, me too me too me too!!! :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus

I have posters for sale on my site: http://airrockerfanclub.com

Standard, Glossy, and Black Light

Oh - I have Howard Stern posters as well - just to keep it on topic 



Pinion413 said:


> I'm game. He's so dreamy.....


----------



## mhayes70

I bet AirRocker's head is getting this big.


----------



## syphix

boss02 said:


> So what do all of us get that have or have had one or both over the years in regards to the new equipment.
> 
> I currently have subs on 2 sirius units and 2 suspended xm's.
> 
> Did the FCC make allowances to swap my current stuff with the new pieces when they become available?


The FCC made no such allowances, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did offer a "trade in" program of some sort.

At an attempt to bring this thread back to the subject, here's a look at early incarnations of both services' websites, courtesy of Archive.org (The Wayback Machine).

XM SATELLITE RADIO, circa January 2002:
http://web.archive.org/web/20020125000109/http://www.xmradio.com/
(I still have one of those Sony XM's sitting in my basement...it still works!)

EDIT: Still working on getting SIRIUS' older website to show on Archive.org...


----------



## Steve Mehs

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok so we have decided the some mergers were better for the consumer. So anymore questions. *WOW * You guys destoyed this guy :lol: :lol:


Oh they love picking on me because I don't crap from these DirecTV loving overzealous guys. They have their own insecurities that they need to take care of. It doesn't bother me, they have issues they need to work on, not me.


----------



## Richard King

It must be nice to go through life being perfect.


----------



## mhayes70

Steve Mehs said:


> Oh they love picking on me because I don't crap from these DirecTV loving overzealous guys. They have their own insecurities that they need to take care of. It doesn't bother me, they have issues they need to work on, not me.


Hey, I am happy about it because now I can get some Sirius stations that I loved on my XM radio and don't have to pay 2 subscription fees.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hmmmm.



Steve Mehs said:


> I don't crap.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Richard King said:


> It must be nice to go through life being perfect.


Moderator burn! :lol:


----------



## BIG_RED13

Steve Mehs said:


> Oh they love picking on me because I don't crap from these DirecTV loving overzealous guys. They have their own insecurities that they need to take care of. It doesn't bother me, they have issues they need to work on, not me.


You must not be referring to all of these GUYS. Last time I checked, I wasn't a guy, and these GUYS are propably the most intelligent people I have ever spoken to. What is that? You're right, its my opinion, and thats what you need to realize most of these post are opinions. Everyone doesn't have to agree with you, but its not necessary for you to call people names because their opinions aren't the same as yours.


----------



## RobertE

Steve Mehs said:


> Oh they love picking on me because *I don't crap *from these DirecTV loving overzealous guys. They have their own insecurities that they need to take care of. It doesn't bother me, they have issues they need to work on, not me.


!pusht!



Steve Mehs said:


> *Of course I'm passionate about this.* Music is a big part of my life. I cannot believe how much satellite radio has opened my ears to music I'd never imagine listening to. I mainly listened to oldies, country and new rock. Now thanks to satellite radio, I listen to Southern Gospel, Dance, Electronica, Christian Pop, Bluegrass, Smooth Jazz and whole bunch of other stuff. I've discovered a lot of different and niche music thanks to XM and Sirius, and while I may not have liked all of it, I'm glad I gave it a chance.
> 
> *The reason I'm so short with this all, is because how some of you have an irrational love for DirecTV, that's how I feel about the satellite radio industry*. But the difference is, DirecTV, Dish Network, Comcast, Time Warner, Cox, Mediacom, Verizon, AT&T, they all carry the same ESPN, TNT and Fox News. With satellite radio, there is only one Enlighten, only one Octane, and if those get removed or 'revamped' I lose what I've come to love. I'm also worried about the future, this one artist payola channel crap is really getting old, cutting channels to make room for that is just wrong.
> 
> As much as I'd like to cancel right now, I don't have it in me, I will ride it out for a while, hell, I'm planning on dropping a few hundred bucks in the next few days to get XM integrated into my Satellite Ready factory head unit on my new truck, instead of using my Roady XT. iPod integration might me a wiser move, but I miss listening to Watercolors during a rainy night drive.


So you freely admit that you have an irrational love for Sat radio? You don't say? Never would have guessed that. 

:icon_stup :shrug: :scratchin :listening :ewww:


----------



## spartanstew

BIG_RED13 said:


> Last time I checked, I wasn't a guy,


How you doin'?


----------



## Frrrunkis!

cartrivision said:


> Tampa isn't exactly small time radio. Its a top 20 market. O&A's one remaining affiliate in the top 20, Boston, isn't all that much bigger, but the point is that Bubba's return to terrestrial radio was an instant success, while O&A have struggled in the ratings everywhere, whether it's their home market, large markets, or small markets. Their return to terrestrial radio hasn't found a real success story anywhere, so I don't think that Sirius will be looking at O&A as a candidate to fill Stern's shoes when his contract expires in 2011.
> 
> Both on XM and on terrestrial radio, the past 3 years have shown one thing for sure, Opie and Anthony are not the cure for losing Howard Stern.


Maybe, maybe not...the terrestrial numbers speak for themselves but no one has accurate ratings for satrad...unless you're going by the very incomplete Arbitrons who polled people who don't even have satellite radio. The only people who have accurate ratings are the companies themselves. So, let's see what Sirius XM does.

What we do know is that O&A have been added to the merger press release, which is something XM rarely ever did on their press releases, especially in the last few years. They're also among a list of about 20 different talents/offerings in the "About The Company" section of the press release. Oddly enough...Bubba is absent from the entire press release. Now with the news that O&A had a conference call with the new company today (possibly regarding their final contract year) and the fact that Mel will be appearing on the show tomorrow...I gotta only assume that the new company has alot of confidence in them. Meanwhile, Bubba stated on his radio show today that he will not work for a company that employs O&A. You can take that as a sort of challenge to the new company, or to just stir the pot a bit. Or Bubba knows something we don't know...like regarding his future on satrad and is just deflecting his future release on a pair of shock jocks. After all...it sounds pretty macho to take a stand by saying you won't work with these hacks.

I dunno...Bubba is a hit in Florida...and good for him, I wish him well. But I just have this hunch that he's on his way out of satrad.


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> Maybe, maybe not...the terrestrial numbers speak for themselves but no one has accurate ratings for satrad...unless you're going by the very incomplete Arbitrons who polled people who don't even have satellite radio. The only people who have accurate ratings are the companies themselves. So, let's see what Sirius XM does.
> 
> What we do know is that O&A have been added to the merger press release, which is something XM rarely ever did on their press releases, especially in the last few years. They're also among a list of about 20 different talents/offerings in the "About The Company" section of the press release. Oddly enough...Bubba is absent from the entire press release. Now with the news that O&A had a conference call with the new company today (possibly regarding their final contract year) and the fact that Mel will be appearing on the show tomorrow...I gotta only assume that the new company has alot of confidence in them. Meanwhile, Bubba stated on his radio show today that he will not work for a company that employs O&A. You can take that as a sort of challenge to the new company, or to just stir the pot a bit. Or Bubba knows something we don't know...like regarding his future on satrad and is just deflecting his future release on a pair of shock jocks. After all...it sounds pretty macho to take a stand by saying you won't work with these hacks.
> 
> I dunno...Bubba is a hit in Florida...and good for him, I wish him well. But I just have this hunch that he's on his way out of satrad.


Given his success on terrestrial radio, he may very well leave satellite, because with ratings like he has, the big money he can make in terrestrial radio might make the satellite gig not worth the trouble. Even with their anemic ratings, the same may be true for O&A but they have to be wondering if it is going to be better to re-sign with Sirius XM for less money or risk going exclusively to terrestrial for more money than satellite will pay, while hoping that the dramatic loss of affiliates that has happened to them over the last year doesn't continue until even their home station lets them go.


----------



## Ken S

The countdown to the Howard/MLB package begins


----------



## KevinRS

Frrrunkis! said:


> How many more receivers do you have left before you lose your "lifetime" status? I had the lifetime subscription when I had Sirius and I got pissed because I wanted to transfer to a new receiver and they charged me a $75 transfer fee and told me I can only change radio's two more times before I lose my lifetime plan. They sold me on it because they told me it was a lifetime subscription...when it's actually only a lifetime subscription...or at least until you go through three radios.
> 
> Speaking of...what's going to happen with those lifetime Sirius subs post merger? I mean, are they locked into the $12.95/mo plan and can't switch to ala carte (since it might cost more money)?
> 
> So many questions...so little answers.


lifetime subscription was only ever supposed to be "lifetime of the equipment" this goes back at least to when they had the orbiter receivers(3-4 years?) the $75 transfer fee is something that, unless it's in writing somewhere, I wouldn't trust to apply to dual system equipment.


----------



## syphix

Mel Karmazin on Howard right now saying....

HOWARD STERN *WILL* BE PART OF THE "BEST OF SIRIUS", AVAILABLE ON CURRENT XM RECEIVERS THIS SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER.

Wow.

MLB BASEBALL GAMES WILL _*NOT*_ BE PART OF THE "BEST OF XM".

No surprise there, really.


----------



## mitchelljd

i really am interested to know how the company will upgrade it's receivers for things like my LEXUS, so i can receive both Sirius, and add XM.

This is something i'd love to do... want to make it happen tomorrow. 

But... I really don't want to spend extra to do it, it should be a small electronics fee to upgrade, and obviously get a decent price on to add the second sat audio channels.


----------



## syphix

Only thing I didn't like (in the part I heard, I'll listen to the replay later) was when Mel said (and I'm paraphrasing), "If you really want the MLB baseball games, you're welcome to purchase an additional radio, and subscription for $12.95...to get the games."

So, it seems no "dual subscriber" discount is currently in the works.  BIG let down. I was hoping they'd let an additional subscription to the opposite service be a "family plan" price.


----------



## Richard King

syphix said:


> Mel Karmazin on Howard right now saying....
> 
> HOWARD STERN *WILL* BE PART OF THE "BEST OF SIRIUS", AVAILABLE ON CURRENT XM RECEIVERS THIS SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER.


That's too bad.


----------



## Lee L

mitchelljd said:


> i really am interested to know how the company will upgrade it's receivers for things like my LEXUS, so i can receive both Sirius, and add XM.
> 
> This is something i'd love to do... want to make it happen tomorrow.
> 
> But... I really don't want to spend extra to do it, it should be a small electronics fee to upgrade, and obviously get a decent price on to add the second sat audio channels.


They will do nothing, other than remove some of teh channels you get now and replace them with 10 from the other service, that they pick and hope you like them.

If we are all lucky, a company like Blitzsafe will make an add-on box that can replace the current tuner in our cars. Otherwise, you are pretty much stuck with what you have or buy new receiver that will get both and stick it on your dash somewhere.


----------



## Ken S

mitchelljd said:


> i really am interested to know how the company will upgrade it's receivers for things like my LEXUS, so i can receive both Sirius, and add XM.
> 
> This is something i'd love to do... want to make it happen tomorrow.
> 
> But... I really don't want to spend extra to do it, it should be a small electronics fee to upgrade, and obviously get a decent price on to add the second sat audio channels.


They will support both types of radios for at least 10 years. Since they are going to have open technology any company will be able to make receivers for the services, so you can bet someone will have converters, etc available so you can change if you want...but it won't be forced.


----------



## syphix

Mel said on O&A that he would like to have their channel on the "Best of XM" package, "should they still be with the company at that time" (since their contract is up in 63 days).


----------



## Ken S

syphix said:


> Only thing I didn't like (in the part I heard, I'll listen to the replay later) was when Mel said (and I'm paraphrasing), "If you really want the MLB baseball games, you're welcome to purchase an additional radio, and subscription for $12.95...to get the games."
> 
> So, it seems no "dual subscriber" discount is currently in the works.  BIG let down. I was hoping they'd let an additional subscription to the opposite service be a "family plan" price.


syphix,

I'm sure they'll have a number of different packages for folks that start buying the dual service radios. When it comes down to it they still have to market packages people want.


----------



## Chuck W

Lee L said:


> They will do nothing, other than remove some of teh channels you get now and replace them with 10 from the other service, that they pick and hope you like them.
> 
> If we are all lucky, a company like Blitzsafe will make an add-on box that can replace the current tuner in our cars. Otherwise, you are pretty much stuck with what you have or buy new receiver that will get both and stick it on your dash somewhere.


I wouldn't count on Blitzsafe for much these days. They seem to have lost touch with the technology of today's cars and don't seem to be able to create adapters for the newer technologies that a lot of new cars have these days.

If Sirius/XM were smart, they would partner with a company that had better "ins" with some of the car companies and get them to deveop adapter for current OEM setups.


----------



## syphix

Ken S said:


> syphix,
> 
> I'm sure they'll have a number of different packages for folks that start buying the dual service radios. When it comes down to it they still have to market packages people want.


Here's hoping. If so, I'd buy one of the first dual band radios and subscribe to a dual sub ($20, SIRIUS XM...that's an awesome price point...).

Kinda disappointed with both interviews (O&A and Howard)...there were a LOT of questions that they never asked...and seemed to BS about "the old days" too much. I would LOVE if Mel et al. would sit down for an hour and take calls from subscribers...simulcast it on both services, too.


----------



## wilsonc

spear61 said:


> In southern North America also. Sirus is the provider of choice in Mexico. XM has dead spots and intermittent reception while Sirus keeps on ticking.


Glad to hear that Sirius reception is great in Mexico. Too bad reception in the USA is not as good. As a subscriber of both XM and Sirius, I have a lot more problems with areas of dropouts on Sirius, than I do with XM.


----------



## Ken S

wilsonc said:


> Glad to hear that Sirius reception is great in Mexico. Too bad reception in the USA is not as good. As a subscriber of both XM and Sirius, I have a lot more problems with areas of dropouts on Sirius, than I do with XM.


I have to agree with you there. If not for the availability of Sirius over the internet I'd probably have given up.


----------



## syphix

wilsonc said:


> As a subscriber of both XM and Sirius, I have a lot more problems with areas of dropouts on Sirius, than I do with XM.


As a subscriber of both XM and SIRIUS, I have no problems with drop outs on either. Hmm.


----------



## dshu82

Ken S said:


> I have to agree with you there. If not for the availability of Sirius over the internet I'd probably have given up.


I have had really no issues with Sirius since moving down here 2 years ago....


----------



## tedb3rd

Well, XM and Sirius had a point when they said that other competition included iPods, HD radio, etc. etc...

It would be like allowing the only two car companies available to merge on the argument, "Well, you've got competition like motorcycles, walking, and buying a horse." :nono2:


----------



## tedb3rd

mitchelljd said:


> i really am interested to know how the company will upgrade it's receivers for things like my LEXUS, so i can receive both Sirius, and add XM.


If there's no way to upgrade, I'll take your LEXUS with whatever stations you get!


----------



## Lee L

Chuck W said:


> I wouldn't count on Blitzsafe for much these days. They seem to have lost touch with the technology of today's cars and don't seem to be able to create adapters for the newer technologies that a lot of new cars have these days.
> 
> If Sirius/XM were smart, they would partner with a company that had better "ins" with some of the car companies and get them to deveop adapter for current OEM setups.


You are right on that, however, I am still holding out hope that they really were just waiting on the merger approval as it would not make sense to do all the development on a box for the next generation of cars with the networking and fiber connections when the whole Sat Rad side of things was unknown. We need to start hitting them up again and asking about this.


----------



## deadrody

syphix said:


> Only thing I didn't like (in the part I heard, I'll listen to the replay later) was when Mel said (and I'm paraphrasing), "If you really want the MLB baseball games, you're welcome to purchase an additional radio, and subscription for $12.95...to get the games."
> 
> So, it seems no "dual subscriber" discount is currently in the works.  BIG let down. I was hoping they'd let an additional subscription to the opposite service be a "family plan" price.


No doubt. I know it was intended as a joke, but it didn't come across that way, and there was no follow-up from Gary (who asked the question) to say "Ha ha, Mel, seriously..."

The REAL question is, when will they be the SAME ??? I will be royally pissed if the "merger" is never more than an opportunity for current subscribers to pay $4 fo additional content, because that SUCKS.

I bought a Honda last summer that came with an XM radio and 3 months free. I've had Sirius since January 2006 and XM is crap by comparison. Needless to say, with the merger, I want to retire my "car kit" sirius radio in my Honda and start getting a full subscription via my installed OEM XM radio.


----------



## tcusta00

Steve Mehs said:


> Oh they love picking on me because I don't crap from these DirecTV loving overzealous guys. They have their own insecurities that they need to take care of. It doesn't bother me, they have issues they need to work on, not me.


Please explain what DirecTV has to do with _any_ of this? (given that people that subscribe to other TV services have replied to you as well.

Please explain how being insecure, as we _clearly_ are, has _anything_ to do with many people here calling you out on your diarrhea of the mouth?

Please explain why, if it doesn't bother you, you continue to post here?


----------



## JJJBBB

I think we should all take a breath. This should be happy days for all as Howard will be with ALL of us now... enriching everyones lives like never before. There is also Bubba for those who may, although unlikely, not enjoy Howard. You may also finally see the demise of those two who try so hard to imitate Howard. It's good all around... Be Happy!



Can't we all just get along !


----------



## Scott in FL

JJJBBB said:


> I think we should all take a breath.


I agree. I just went through a lot of effort and money to switch from XM to Sirius (my personal preference, I realize many prefer XM). And then two days later they announced the merger! So... I'm just going to wait and see what happens. It's only radio. and money. and baseball.

As far as a certain unnamed individual is concerned, tcusta please don't get me wrong. that guy deserved to get flamed. But it's over, he's gone, and hopefully, just hopefully he learned that this forum is about sharing information and opinions, and not name calling.


----------



## JJJBBB

Scott in FL said:


> I agree. I just went through a lot of effort and money to switch from XM to Sirius (my personal preference, I realize many prefer XM). And then two days later they announced the merger! So... I'm just going to wait and see what happens. It's only radio. and money. and baseball.
> 
> As far as a certain unnamed individual is concerned, tcusta please don't get me wrong. that guy deserved to get flamed. But it's over, he's gone, and hopefully, just hopefully he learned that this forum is about sharing information and opinions, and not name calling.


cool.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hokay, we've toasted each other enough, lets steer back to the merger itself.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## pez2002

just dont mess with the 60s on 6 and we will be fine


----------



## drew64

Now that the merger took place how would it work if I have a sirrius subscription for my car and I have a HT receiver at home that is XM ready. Will I now be able to activate this for the 6 dolllars or so as a second receiver and just get an antenna


----------



## syphix

drew64 said:


> Now that the merger took place how would it work if I have a sirrius subscription for my car and I have a HT receiver at home that is XM ready. Will I now be able to activate this for the 6 dolllars or so as a second receiver and just get an antenna


As of now, no. It would cost $12.95.

In the future, only Mel knows.


----------



## Tom Robertson

drew64 said:


> Now that the merger took place how would it work if I have a sirrius subscription for my car and I have a HT receiver at home that is XM ready. Will I now be able to activate this for the 6 dolllars or so as a second receiver and just get an antenna


I suspect that as quickly as a few weeks, that might be possible.


----------



## Dolly

Well now I have a car with an XM radio in it. I can't take full advantage of the merger because my car radio will not be able to use the a la carte option  Which I understand that the a la carte option was one of the reasons the merger passed in the first place. And what is even worse is now talk is coming back about a DirecTV and a Dish merger :eek2: Can you imagine what a mess it would be to get equipment that would be compatible for both DirecTV and Dish :raspberry


----------



## greenie95125

Steve Mehs said:


> I find it hilarious how all of you sheeple are so damn short sighted, closed minded and off in la la land and then make it sound like I'm the messed up one here. You guys are great, keep it coming. Follow King Mel's every word and enjoy your NFL and MLB on the same radio because you're too damn cheap to spring for dual subscriptions. I guess criticizing me, is easier then looking in the mirror.
> 
> Name one merger in recent times where consumers benefitted? Exxon/Mobile? HP/Compaq? Sprint/Nextel? Daimler Benz/Chrysler?


25 bucks a month for radio? That's the problem with two subscriptions. Radio is free... if you want to deal with the ads. I pay for xm only during boating season, so I can listen to the Red Sox on my boat. At the end of October, I suspend my subscription (as the CSR tries desperately to keep me active), and re-activate it in April. I save over 60 bucks and it costs me 10 bucks to re-activate. my net savings is over $50.

I get it for MLB only... screw the 80s, 90s, stern, and everything else. Sat radio is a joke.


----------



## Dolly

I missed the fight among the posters which I'm glad I did. I didn't realize that the person in question was so anti-DirecTV, but that being said he believed passionately that this merger would NEVER take place.
And when something you passionately believe WON"T happen DOES happen it can make for a very unhappy person  And sadly I think he took out his unhappiness on the Forum


----------



## Steve Mehs

> As far as a certain unnamed individual is concerned, tcusta please don't get me wrong. that guy deserved to get flamed. But it's over, he's gone, and hopefully, just hopefully he learned that this forum is about sharing information and opinions, and not name calling.


Dude, I've been here since Aug 2001. I know what this forum is about and I'm not going anywhere, sorry. Go ahead name me, I have nothing to be ashamed of. Don't give yourselves too much credit, no one here has ever come close to flaming me. Pretty sad even if you did flame me, it was over a difference of opinion. Or are you guys not big enough to look at it from another perspective besides your own.


----------



## Steve Mehs

greenie95125 said:


> 25 bucks a month for radio? That's the problem with two subscriptions. Radio is free... if you want to deal with the ads. I pay for xm only during boating season, so I can listen to the Red Sox on my boat. At the end of October, I suspend my subscription (as the CSR tries desperately to keep me active), and re-activate it in April. I save over 60 bucks and it costs me 10 bucks to re-activate. my net savings is over $50.
> 
> I get it for MLB only... screw the 80s, 90s, stern, and everything else. Sat radio is a joke.


That's your option, my opinion is the Boston Red Sox are a joke. Why would you want to waste any money listening to the Red Sox is beyond me. Satellite radio is much more than a sucky teams baseball coverage, but if that's all you get out of it, that's cool. Like I said before I spend $50/month on radio, and it's worth every penny and I'd gladly pay more to continue o have access to what I have now. But if it's not worth it to you that your business.


----------



## lobofanina

JJJBBB said:


> I think we should all take a breath. This should be happy days for all as Howard will be with ALL of us now... enriching everyones lives like never before. There is also Bubba for those who may, although unlikely, not enjoy Howard. You may also finally see the demise of those two who try so hard to imitate Howard. It's good all around... Be Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along !


Howard Stern, Opie and Anthony, and Ron and Fez are the top tier radio talent of this combined company. BTLS and the sports loud mouth are second tier at best. The wrap up shows/news/other content besides those three main shows are a joke and waste bandwidth. Get rid of this three channel clusterfeller and finally program a real "hot talk" power house channel that is very strong throughout the day.


----------



## cartrivision

syphix said:


> Mel Karmazin on Howard right now saying....
> 
> HOWARD STERN *WILL* BE PART OF THE "BEST OF SIRIUS", AVAILABLE ON CURRENT XM RECEIVERS THIS SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> MLB BASEBALL GAMES WILL _*NOT*_ BE PART OF THE "BEST OF XM".
> 
> No surprise there, really.


Karmazin didn't list anything that specifically *wouldn't* be part of either crossover "best of" package, he said that that's all still TBD, and the only thing he did confirm today is that the Stern show would be made available on existing XM radios.


----------



## cartrivision

Chuck W said:


> I wouldn't count on Blitzsafe for much these days. They seem to have lost touch with the technology of today's cars and don't seem to be able to create adapters for the newer technologies that a lot of new cars have these days.
> 
> If Sirius/XM were smart, they would partner with a company that had better "ins" with some of the car companies and get them to deveop adapter for current OEM setups.


I'm sure that Sirius XM will be involved in the development of such adapters since it will provide them an opportunity to sell "everything on both" subscriptions, as well as add on packages (such as MLB) that they can't fit on both legacy platforms due to bandwidth limitations, and you can be sure that very soon all the factory equipment auto installations will be dual system radios.


----------



## cartrivision

wilsonc said:


> Glad to hear that Sirius reception is great in Mexico. Too bad reception in the USA is not as good. As a subscriber of both XM and Sirius, I have a lot more problems with areas of dropouts on Sirius, than I do with XM.


The Sirius satellite coverage in the US is as good... actually better. The "better" XM coverage that you experience is probably because you are primarily listening to XM's repeater stations, which are much more prevalent due to the fact that the XM satellite coverage isn't as good.


----------



## cartrivision

tedb3rd said:


> Well, XM and Sirius had a point when they said that other competition included iPods, HD radio, etc. etc...
> 
> It would be like allowing the only two car companies available to merge on the argument, "Well, you've got competition like motorcycles, walking, and buying a horse." :nono2:


You should go work for the NAB. That's about as nonsensical and convoluted as their argument that Sirius and XM compete against terrestrial radio, but that terrestrial radio doesn't compete against Sirius and XM. (That's no joke, the NAB really tried to make that argument)

Anyone who tries to claim that the majority of people who don't choose to subscribe to satellite radio, aren't filling that void with free terrestrial radio broadcasts and/or iPod use, is just not credible.


----------



## cartrivision

Dolly said:


> Well now I have a car with an XM radio in it. I can't take full advantage of the merger because my car radio will not be able to use the a la carte option  Which I understand that the a la carte option was one of the reasons the merger passed in the first place.


Just like there is a way to convert a factory installed XM radio to a Sirius radio without changing out the dashboard installed AM/FM/satellite tuner interface (using an adapter like this: http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-connect-sirgm1-p-228.html), I'm sure that will also be similar adapters that provide dual service capability.


----------



## cartrivision

greenie95125 said:


> ....bucks a month for radio?
> 
> Radio is free...
> 
> Sat radio is a joke.


There are 18 million subscribers who now combined make Sirius XM the second biggest subscription based service in the world who would disagree with you.


----------



## cartrivision

lobofanina said:


> Howard Stern, Opie and Anthony, and Ron and Fez are the top tier radio talent of this combined company. BTLS and the sports loud mouth are second tier at best. The wrap up shows/news/other content besides those three main shows are a joke and waste bandwidth. Get rid of this three channel clusterfeller and finally program a real "hot talk" power house channel that is very strong throughout the day.


The ratings say that Stern and BTLS are #1 & #2 on satellite and the others you listed are a distant 3rd (or worse) at best. While O&A may be the "top talent" on XM, ranking based on cumulative audience (i.e. subscribers.... what really counts in satellite radio) ranks their channel as about the 20th most listened to channel on XM.

Regardless of where O&A rank, what won't change as a result of the merger is that the H100 channel will remain Stern Show and Stern Show replays 24/7 as it is now and H101 will remain Stern Show west coast feed + Ferrell + BTLS + various hour long specialty shows as it is now. Stern's contract gives him control of those two channels (and possibly a third channel).


----------



## lobofanina

cartrivision said:


> The ratings say that Stern and BTLS are #1 & #2 on satellite and the others you listed are a distant 3rd (or worse) at best. While O&A may be the "top talent" on XM, ranking based on cumulative audience (i.e. subscribers.... what really counts in satellite radio) ranks their channel as about the 20th most listened to channel on XM.
> 
> Regardless of where O&A rank, what won't change as a result of the merger is that the H100 channel will remain Stern Show and Stern Show replays 24/7 as it is now and H101 will remain Stern Show west coast feed + Ferrell + BTLS + various hour long specialty shows as it is now. Stern's contract gives him control of those two channels (and possibly a third channel).


No the ratings say Howard Stern is #1 and Howard 2 is 11th with 500,000 weekly listeners and if you give all those to BTLS you're only fooling yourself. :sure: By the ratings I've seen O&A are out of the top 20 along with other big names Oprah and Martha Stewart. Factually no singular talent except Stern beat out a Mp3 player(and Fox News) for a top 20 spot.

Yet, despite being out of the top 20 in "... subscribers.... what really counts in satellite radio)" Opie and Anthony received publicity in the Sirus XM press release along along with Howard Stern, Martha Stewart, and Oprah. Whereas BTLS(your fantasy #2 :lol: ) didn't get mentioned at all.


----------



## cartrivision

lobofanina said:


> No the ratings say Howard Stern is #1 and Howard 2 is 11th with 500,000 weekly listeners and if you give all those to BTLS you're only fooling yourself. :sure:


The only people fooling themselves are the people who think O&A are the second most popular satellite radio show and/or personality.

My non-foolish statement was based on the second set of satellite radio ratings that were released earlier this year which had ratings broken out by daypart. Those ratings showed that the afternoon drive daypart for Sirius ch 101 (Bubba's show) had a cumulative audience of 276.6K. That's for Bubba's daypart only.... compared to O&A's cumulative audience of 122.5K for their morning drive daypart.

In fact, even if you look at the total cumulative audience for the whole day for XM ch 202, it's only 171.3K, still substantially lower than Bubba's 276.6 for his 4 hour daypart alone.



> By the ratings I've seen O&A are out of the top 20 along with other big names Oprah and Martha Stewart. Factually no singular talent except Stern beat out a Mp3 player(and Fox News) for a top 20 spot.


That's incorrect. In his daypart, Bubba had a larger cume than any other Sirius channel except for H100. It's O&A who were beaten by almost 20 channels in their daypart, and XM202 was beaten by even more channels when looking at the whole day.



> Yet, despite being out of the top 20 in "... subscribers.... what really counts in satellite radio)" Opie and Anthony got publicity in the Sirus XM press release along along with Howard Stern, Martha Stewart, and Oprah. Whereas BTLS(your fantasy #2 :lol: ) didn't get mentioned at all.


As the above numbers demonstrate, there is no fantasy involved, and I suspect that O&A got the mention in the press release because despite their rather low ratings, they still have better ratings than any of the other few "personalities" who are exclusive to XM, but unlike Stern and Bubba, they still get beaten by two dozen non-personality driven channels.

EDIT: One correction to the above information; Bubba's show is beaten (in terms of number of listeners) by one Sirius channel during his show's daypart... Sirius Hits 1, which has a cumulative audience of 311.5k during the afternoon drive daypart.


----------



## lobofanina

Getting leftovers from Stern's west coast feed and claiming them as Bubbas is pathetic. We'll both find out which shows stay and which go soon enough.


----------



## lobofanina

I have to quote this one more time.



cartrivision said:


> The ratings say that Stern and BTLS are #1 & #2 on satellite and the others you listed are a distant 3rd (or worse) at best.


Since I exposed your ratings lies the qualifiers you've since added to your arguments are all the more amusing.


----------



## cartrivision

lobofanina said:


> Since I exposed your ratings lies the qualifiers you've since added to your arguments are all the more amusing.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You exposed nothing. You posted misinformation, and I posted the numbers from an independent source that contradicted your misinformation and backed up my facts.

Feel free to look up the numbers which I quoted from the 57 page satellite ratings document on Arbitron's web site if you are still having trouble understanding or accepting the reality which I documented in my previous post. :wave:


----------



## Richard King

Now, now, behave yourselves.


----------



## mitchelljd

I am actually quite excited to see the advancements for Sirius and XM. The area i am hoping for is receivers getting both, allowing for traffic on my car nav system, and... tv for my kid, though getting some channels for adults would be nice.

wonder if they would ever get new satellites which would take the service to the next level. 

of course it would be terrific if they found a way to allow existing stereos to receive all of both services. of course if they can't do that, i would settle for a cheap tuner upgrade kit, that would allow for both XM and Sirius on my car stereos.


----------



## mitchelljd

Richard King said:


> Now, now, behave yourselves.


your right, the arguments are alot like the Blu-Ray/HD DVD ones over at highdefdigest.com during the battle of the HD disc wars.

it's silly to argue over potential cancellation of shows and such on xm or sirius, nothing has happened to say this will happen, and i'm sure that programming will only get better, as Mel Karmazin is a radio programming mogul of the highest order. He will make the content king.

And I wouldn't think he would get rid of anything important to many people within the first year of the merger, he may offer less money than if sirius and xm were competing for a show, but he wouldn't intentionally get rid of something many people love.


----------



## Frrrunkis!

Cartrivision said:


> You exposed nothing. You posted misinformation, and I posted the numbers from an independent source that contradicted your misinformation and backed up my facts.
> 
> Feel free to look up the numbers which I quoted from the 57 page satellite ratings document on Arbitron's web site if you are still having trouble understanding or accepting the reality which I documented in my previous post.


Well, unfortunately the independent source you're using (Arbitron) is not even close to an accurate study of true satrad ratings. In fact, it's highly skewed and nearly impossible for a satrad subscriber sample to understand the diary.

It's actually laughable that Arbitron would even report these incomplete numbers and pass them off as close to 100% accurate:

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/why-arbitrons-satellite-radio-ratings-are-wrong.html

As listed by Orbitcast...there are numerous inconsistencies regarding satrad tracking...to the point that the "sample audience" either does not own satellite radio or they're not writing in the channel name, show, and service since the Arbitrons conveniently left out any column for satrad.

Also, if an XM only listener in NYC marks "Opie and Anthony" down in the diary...it likely won't revert to XM and will instead revert to 92.3 K-Rock. Oops. And, if the listener does not write down XM or Sirius anywhere in the diary, it will immediately be credited to an AM/FM station, which skews terrestrial radio stations. In addition to all of that...the numbers reported are so skewed, that Arbitron's numbers insist Sirius has substantially less overall subscribers than they actually have.

It's near impossible for any one of us to determine how well Howard, O&A, and Bubba are doing on satellite because those numbers are not made public by the companies. We can all assume that Howard 100 is at or near the top...and I don't think 101 is that far down the line...but I don't think it's right behind 100. Now regarding O&A, Eric Logan, XM's former Head of Programming has said numerous times that O&A's channel is among their highest rated on the platform. This was also stated by Hugh Panero last year that they were "in the top 5". They were also taken off DirecTV 879, only to be put immediately back on after much complaint.


----------



## Ken S

mitchelljd said:


> I am actually quite excited to see the advancements for Sirius and XM. The area i am hoping for is receivers getting both, allowing for traffic on my car nav system, and... tv for my kid, though getting some channels for adults would be nice.
> 
> wonder if they would ever get new satellites which would take the service to the next level.
> 
> of course it would be terrific if they found a way to allow existing stereos to receive all of both services. of course if they can't do that, i would settle for a cheap tuner upgrade kit, that would allow for both XM and Sirius on my car stereos.


Mel Karmazin, while visiting the Howard Stern show, mentioned new satellites and expanded capacity, but not until around 2015.


----------



## JJJBBB

lobofanina said:


> Howard Stern, Opie and Anthony, and Ron and Fez are the top tier radio talent of this combined company. BTLS and the sports loud mouth are second tier at best. The wrap up shows/news/other content besides those three main shows are a joke and waste bandwidth. Get rid of this three channel clusterfeller and finally program a real "hot talk" power house channel that is very strong throughout the day.


Who are Opie and Anthony, and Ron and Fez? I was talking about Dave and Don. Guess they better keep Howard and Bubbu huh. Bubba has the second largest audience on Sirius by the way. Then comes Howard's wrap-up show I believe... so I hope to heck you are wrong about this! If not maybe Howard 102 will be needed. 

I know who they are now... seems they are on some AM channels too.


----------



## mitchelljd

Ken S said:


> Mel Karmazin, while visiting the Howard Stern show, mentioned new satellites and expanded capacity, but not until around 2015.


Very cool, thanks for the info, i only caught a small amount of that appearance. missed that part


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> Well, unfortunately the independent source you're using (Arbitron) is not even close to an accurate study of true satrad ratings. In fact, it's highly skewed and nearly impossible for a satrad subscriber sample to understand the diary.


Arbitron is the best we have for now, and as always happens, the shows who do poorly in the ratings point to the ratings metholodogy as an excuse for their poor ratings. Nothing new there, that's been happening for decades.

The excuses might be more believable if O&A were doing great on terrestrial radio, but their ratings are poor there too and they have lost about 75% of their affiliates due to their poor terrestrial ratings in the last year or two.


----------



## Frrrunkis!

cartrivision said:


> Arbitron is the best we have for now, and as always happens, the shows who do poorly in the ratings point to the ratings metholodogy as an excuse for their poor ratings. Nothing new there, that's been happening for decades.


Soooooo, you're saying that, regardless of how truly skewed and inaccurate Arbitron's numbers really are...it's just an excuse for a radio show that is doing poorly in the ratings. Yeah...wait, what?

Ryan at Orbitcast has come out and supported shows on both platforms consistently. He supported Bubba when Sirius was censoring his show...he was begging for the merger to be approved. He's not an O&A guy. And what he provided was actual facts that Arbitron cannot accurately track satellite radio ratings...in fact, they weren't even close.



cartrivision said:


> The excuses might be more believable if O&A were doing great on terrestrial radio, but their ratings are poor there too and they have lost about 75% of their affiliates due to their poor terrestrial ratings in the last year or two.


Right, and that's an assumption. You say O&A are doing so poorly on terrestrial that they just have to be doing poorly on satrad. I can post how XM management have stated that O&A's channel is one of the top rated channels on the platform, and yet you still say they're doing poorly. Show me their actual satrad ratings...if you know Mel and Nate personally, I'm sure they'll be willing to hand them over.


----------



## cartrivision

Frrrunkis! said:


> Right, and that's an assumption. You say O&A are doing so poorly on terrestrial that they just have to be doing poorly on satrad. I can post how XM management have stated that O&A's channel is one of the top rated channels on the platform, and yet you still say they're doing poorly. Show me their actual satrad ratings...if you know Mel and Nate personally, I'm sure they'll be willing to hand them over.


I don't say they are doing poorly. The ratings do, as do the scores of affiliates that have dropped them since they returned to terrestrial radio. I don't think it's a coincidence that the supposedly seriously flawed satellite ratings pretty much mirror their poor terrestrial ratings... but I suppose that they have a different excuse for why the terrestrial ratings are so low too. That's probably a better strategy than trying to claim that a radio show that is struggling on terrestrial radio is a "top show" on satellite, especially when the satellite show is mostly just a simulcast of the terrestrial show that is tanking. The fact is that Opie and Anthony just don't seem to have a large following anymore.


----------



## Frrrunkis!

cartrivision said:


> I don't say they are doing poorly. The ratings do, as do the scores of affiliates that have dropped them since they returned to terrestrial radio. I don't think it's a coincidence that the supposedly seriously flawed satellite ratings pretty much mirror their poor terrestrial ratings... but I suppose that they have a different excuse for why the terrestrial ratings are so low too. That's probably a better strategy than trying to claim that a radio show that is struggling on terrestrial radio is a "top show" on satellite, especially when the satellite show is mostly just a simulcast of the terrestrial show that is tanking. The fact is that Opie and Anthony just don't seem to have a large following anymore.


I guess we agree to disagree then. But no worries, they're doing just fine on satrad...which is all I care about...in fact I hope they go exclusive to Sirius XM once again. If they weren't doing well, they would've been gone a long time ago or they wouldn't have their own channel...that's why I believe the heads of XM when they say O&A are one of the top rated channels on the platform. And that's also why they're mentioned twice in the new press release and why Mel is (as he mentioned on the air yesterday) interested in getting contract negotiations going with them. And maybe one day, Arbitron will develop a dead on tracking of satrad listener habits. Or, maybe the new company will release their ratings so we can see it come from the horse's mouth, though I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## bradpr

May have already been asked & covered, so if it has, pls forgive

What, if any, is the implication of the merger on radio hardware?

Can XMSR hardware receive Sirius signal or do I have to throw away all of my XM's away & buy new Sirius radios?


----------



## Frrrunkis!

bradpr said:


> May have already been asked & covered, so if it has, pls forgive
> 
> What, if any, is the implication of the merger on radio hardware?
> 
> Can XMSR hardware receive Sirius signal or do I have to throw away all of my XM's away & buy new Sirius radios?


It's still a little fuzzy at the moment. What is known is that current XM receivers can not pick up Sirius channels (off of Sirius' birds) and vice versa. There will be dual mode receivers sometime within a year that will allow receivers to pick up signals from both services.

However, what's being discussed is making some content from one service available to the other using existing radios. This makes sense because Sirius XM wants people to continue buying the existing radios on store shelves and not turning people who want new receivers/service off if they think the radios they buy will immediately become obsolete. For example, they want to make Howard 100 available to XM'ers...so sometime in the near future, Howard's channel will be broadcasted to both Sirius and XM satellites and available for all. You'll probably have to pay a little more, but that's not yet known.


----------



## Rosco

Just got this e-mail from XM about the fm modulators

Dear XM Subscriber,

The FCC has notified XM that some of our older receiver models (generally, those purchased before August, 2006) may not operate in the manner required by the FCC and may cause interference to nearby FM radio users depending on how the XM radio is installed or used.

The receiver models include the Roady2®, SKYFi2®, MyFi®, Airware®, Tao, RoadyXT®, Xpress™, Sportscaster, XR9-XCX9, Jensen JXR9, inno®, Helix™, and Nexus®. Please note this notice does not apply to you if your new car came installed with an XM receiver.

If you do have one or more of the receivers mentioned above and use it with the wireless FM option or you have had the receiver professionally installed, then we have several options available at no cost to you to alleviate this possible interference. Please visit our website at www.xmradio.com/fmmodinfo or call us toll-free at 866-410-0096 to choose one of the following three options:

Option A:
We will send you ferrite beads to attach to your XM antenna and power adaptor cables. (Ferrite beads are typically placed on the end of data cables to reduce interference.)

Option B:
We will send you a replacement cassette adapter to use with your XM radio. Only choose this option if your car radio has a cassette player.

Option C:
If your car does not have a cassette player, we will provide you with ferrite beads and an installation kit, with hardware, to use in connection with a professional installation of your radio along with a coupon redeemable at no charge for professional installation.

Please visit the following website, www.xmradio.com/fmmodinfo for more information and to select your option. If you do not have access to the Internet, you may call 866-410-0096 for information on how to alleviate this possible interference. To help expedite your order, please have your 8-digit Radio ID (found on Channel 0 of your XM radio) and your FCC ID (found on the back, the bottom, or under the battery of your XM radio), available when you start this process.

Thank you for your attention to this matter.

Best Regards, 
XM Management

Note - If you are using your XM radio's FM modulator to send the XM signal to a home or car stereo, your radio will work best if you use an unused FM frequency. Go to www.radio-locator.com/cgi-bin/vacant to find the best FM frequencies to use in your area.

Please do not reply to this email. This is a service email from XM Satellite Radio. Please note that you may receive service email in accordance with your XM Satellite Radio Customer Agreement, whether or not you elect to receive promotional email.

XM Satellite Radio Inc., 1500 Eckington Place NE, Washington, D.C. 20002. Copyright 2008 XM Satellite Radio. All rights reserved.


----------



## Athlon646464

Sounds like those radios are transmitting an FM signal that is too strong, and they want you to stop using that feature with the cassette adapter, or put stuff on the antenna to cut down the signal strength.

Unless you are afraid of the FCC police, I wouldn't do it.........

Just a guess on my part.


----------



## machavez00

I use my MyFi in the house with my boom box and I do use the MyFi when we stay at a hotel. I can't find my cassette adapter so I guess I should go online and get a free one. Don't to want to get the hotel in trouble for O&A broadcasting to the people in the next hotel room.


----------



## Scott in FL

Rosco said:


> Just got this e-mail from XM about the fm modulators


Rosco, 
You have one of the older receivers. The power of the FM modulator on newer receivers was reduced to such a low level that you either need a direct connect kit, or feed the audio directly into your car radio, or use a cassette adapter or something similar.

I would never advise anyone to ignore an FCC ruling :nono: but you might consider yourself lucky and keep on using it as is. My son-in-law has an older receiver and I don't. I had to buy and wire in the FM direct connect adapter, he didn't. He can move his receiver easily from car to car, I can't. And you two won't be alone. Lots of people still have the old receivers, which you can sometimes pick up when they pass you on the highway.

Was that option D: do nothing???


----------

